# Who is Dudley going to



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

On to greener pastures.


----------



## BOWPOO (Jul 8, 2017)

It's painful to listen to John at times as he beats around the bush to be, in my opinion, over courteous. I really appreciate all his teaching and videos and look forward to new offerings from him, especially when he's not hung over and dragging butt. He is making this move to put more coin in his pocket, and I don't blame him. There are many products from different companies that are fabulous, gone are the days of one company dominating the entire market. A 'teacher' and supplier not bought out by a certain provider is what the archery community needs. That being said, I hope John 'goes nowhere'.... know what I mean?

And no disrespect to Chris Bee (he's great), but to link Bee and Dudley together is like comparing a .22cal to a 50cal. when speaking of 'influence' in the archery world.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

To whoever pays him the most would be my guess


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

It doesn't really matter. He can shoot with whatever brand he wants now. If he likes Hoyt that much I'm sure he can still buy
one to shoot with his own money.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Probably back to Mathews. It's seemed like he's always still had some loyalty to them.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

*Cash* money it’s all that matters


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Oneida


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

heard a little birdie tweet Barnett :darkbeer:


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yawn......


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Tagged
Won't sleep till we know.


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

I bet hes getting a right royal laugh about us commenting on his future... probably from the show room of his local Ferrari dealer ship...lol


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I can’t imagine why anyone cares who these “paid players” play for. I like some of their videos, but I don’t choose a bow by what they shoot.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jun 20, 2019)

I saw a bunch of people saying PSE on Instagram


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

frog gigger said:


> Tagged
> Won't sleep till we know.


You will be awake for the next four days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmo (Dec 27, 2004)

maybe ravin


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Martin Archery:zip:


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Martin or PSE


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

The Old Guy said:


> I can’t imagine why anyone cares who these “paid players” play for. I like some of their videos, but I don’t choose a bow by what they shoot.


I'm in shock that this many people care what company this guy pretends to care about. It's like discussing pro wrestling as though it wasn't all fake.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Juneauhunt said:


> The Old Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t imagine why anyone cares who these “paid players” play for. I like some of their videos, but I don’t choose a bow by what they shoot.
> ...


Again we are on Archery Talk logical conversation of debate to discuss where Dudley might go particularly since it sounds like he wants to design a bow


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

frog gigger said:


> Tagged
> Won't sleep till we know.


lol


----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

Okay let’s say Dudley goes to PSE and designs his own bow. And you thought they couldn’t produce the Mach 1 quick enough.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Who is John Dudley?

seriously, I don't know.


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

bowtech2006 said:


> Oneida


That would be sick and shake up the industry like a hardware store in a earthquake. I would love it, I dig those Oneidas, I would like to get one and shoot it instinctive


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

they are fun bows to shoot. always felt like this crazy contraption might blow up on me


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

weldermike70 said:


> bowtech2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Oneida
> ...


JP Morris Johnny’s son owns them they are focused primarily on bowfishing rigs I don’t see them taking a big leap into the compound market


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

conservewild said:


> JP Morris Johnny’s son owns them they are focused primarily on bowfishing rigs I don’t see them taking a big leap into the compound market


I know, but wishful thinking. Change is good for ya weather you like it or not. I've grown to welcome it as I get older. Keeps life interesting and not so ho hum boring


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

conservewild said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > The Old Guy said:
> ...


I was starting to laugh along with you, but it almost sounds like you might be serious.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

The Old Guy said:


> I can’t imagine why anyone cares who these “paid players” play for. I like some of their videos, but I don’t choose a bow by what they shoot.


Just like other pro sports. We have 24/7 shows that cover basketball, football, baseball, etc. those with a passion of archery can follow how they choose as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

77chevy said:


> Who is John Dudley?
> 
> seriously, I don't know.


Same here, i dont have cable tv.. what am i missing.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

walleyehunter78 said:


> Same here, i dont have cable tv.. what am i missing.


Lol! He’s not on cable tv. 
If you’re serious, use whatever device you’re using to access archery talk and google it. Or try here https://www.youtube.com/user/nockonarchery

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

walleyehunter78 said:


> 77chevy said:
> 
> 
> > Who is John Dudley?
> ...


 they like to pretend ignorance to make themself feel superior to others


----------



## jarhead1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm in shock that this many people care what company this guy pretends to care about. It's like discussing pro wrestling as though it wasn't all fake.


Hang on . Pro wrestling is fake ??? Damn , next thing your going to tell me is the Easter bunny isn’t a rabbit . 

And for the record Dud is going to Gearhead Archery . He is designing a new bow call the T-14 . 
You heard it here first !


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

I've learned a lot from John's videos, but any advertising of products way out of line price wise for compensation, I seem to keep it to the basics in IMHO. I do wish him well though where ever he decides to go.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ivok said:


> heard a little birdie tweet Barnett :darkbeer:


I heard he's bringing Parker back from the grave!

i'm excited that I finally get to shoot a new brand..... I have been wanting to switch from Hoyt but wasn't gonna do it until "Duds" switched.... i'm hoping it's not Mathews or I will have to get used to a heavy setup.... but I will get the switchweight cam technology, something I have never considered needing, but I will rave about it when I end up with one.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

conservewild said:


> they like to pretend ignorance to make themself feel superior to others


I know. This is always funny to me that they feel the need to let the world know that they don’t know. 

It’s like vegans letting everyone know they’re vegans. Over and over and over and over and over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> ivok said:
> 
> 
> > heard a little birdie tweet Barnett
> ...


 you dont have to worry he won’t go to Mathews I don’t see them building a bow for Dud if that is the direction he wants to go.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

samhel said:


> I know. This is always funny to me that they feel the need to let the world know that they don’t know.
> 
> It’s like vegans letting everyone know they’re vegans. Over and over and over and over and over.
> 
> ...


TRUTH

















































I crossfit


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Why does it matter ? I don’t know who your talking about but I can’t imagine caring what any body shoots. Seriously why does it matter ?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

77chevy said:


> who is john dudley?
> 
> Seriously, i don't know.


bs.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Why does it matter ? I don’t know who your talking about but I can’t imagine caring what any body shoots. Seriously why does it matter ?


If you seriously don’t know who it is, how do you seriously ask why it matters? Why does it matter to you whether it matters to anyone else?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

conservewild said:


> they like to pretend ignorance to make themself feel superior to others


Ignorance because some of us don’t have a sausage fetish over some guy that shoots a bow ? Superior, sounds to me he must be superior, you all seem to worship this dude. Pro sports are the same way, I can not believe the way some people “ worship” those guys. And no I don’t watch or listen to any pro sports either. And I don’t care who any of them are, I seriously don’t. And it just surprises me there are so many sheep, even in archery I guess. And no it doesn’t matter to me what matters to anyone else. I like my life, I don’t have to try and live through others and what they do. It just really surprises me, that’s all am saying. I don’t expect any one to change there ways or thoughts.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

tmead said:


> If you seriously don’t know who it is, how do you seriously ask why it matters? Why does it matter to you whether it matters to anyone else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ask why it matters because, is he changing the course of archery, or something ? I just ask what’s he doing that makes people follow ( worship) him. So I guess, what is it ? I may be missing something, and would like to know.. And again no I don’t know who he is. I am going to google him now though, to see what’s he’s all about, and what he’s doing that makes people get so caught up in him.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> > they like to pretend ignorance to make themself feel superior to others
> ...


 you seem a little triggered your on archery talk and upset people talk abt influential individuals in the Archery world


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I ask why it matters because, is he changing the course of archery, or something ? I just ask what’s he doing that makes people follow ( worship) him. So I guess, what is it ? I may be missing something, and would like to know.. And again no I don’t know who he is. I am going to google him now though, to see what’s he’s all about, and what he’s doing that makes people get so caught up in him.


So is it safe to say you have a curiosity? That’s all it is. He’s been with Hoyt for 15 years and has a large number of followers that are interested.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I ask why it matters because, is he changing the course of archery, or something ? I just ask what’s he doing that makes people follow ( worship) him. So I guess, what is it ? I may be missing something.


Archerytalk used to be the exclusive spot to get info on bow tuning, arrow building, form tips, etc. There were other forums as well, but AT was and still is the best. Although there are countless archives of invaluable information here and it's a huge platform, its still can't touch YouTube. 

This is where John Dudley comes in and fills the void. John started a series of youtube videos that cover everything anyone needs to know about bow tuning, arrow building, form, back tension, etc. The videos are well made and he has a decent archery resume to back up, including being an international archery coach.

In addition to the YouTube videos John is also friends with Joe Rogan. Cam Hanes and John Dudley's archery/hunting influence on Rogan has been a monstrous win for the outdoor community as far as I'm concerned. Rogan has one of the biggest audiences in the world and regularly talks about archery and hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> TRUTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is freaking awesome. And so true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

conservewild said:


> you seem a little triggered your on archery talk and upset people talk abt influential individuals in the Archery world


I guess if that’s what this sight is for, I must be missing something. But if that’s the case I don’t want to be here. I am on this sight to see and here what bows and equipment others are using and their experience with such. Tuning, what’s new, what’s available that I may not be aware of. Places to buy the best products, what bows are the most popular, problems people are having with bows and equipment,who makes the best strings, things people who are not getting paid to push products, and that really use the equipment by choice.etc etc. More so for hunting equipment then any thing. And I just asked who this guy is and why the big flock, didn’t mean to hurt any bodies feelings, carry on, I googled him but I ain’t going to spend a bunch of time reading it, as it don’t matter to me. Again sorry to step on your toes.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> > you seem a little triggered your on archery talk and upset people talk abt influential individuals in the Archery world
> ...


 it’s pretty easy to choose the threads that discuss technical archery info and there are plenty and topics like this sorry you don’t get to dictate what everyone else in the world discusses but you can dictate what you engage in. You chose to open who is Dudley going to thread and comment


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

RCValley said:


> Archerytalk used to be the exclusive spot to get info on bow tuning, arrow building, form tips, etc. There were other forums as well, but AT was and still is the best. Although there are countless archives of invaluable information here and it's a huge platform, its still can't touch YouTube.
> 
> This is where John Dudley comes in and fills the void. John started a series of youtube videos that cover everything anyone needs to know about bow tuning, arrow building, form, back tension, etc. The videos are well made and he has a decent archery resume to back up, including being an international archery coach.
> 
> ...


There yea go, now I have a little insight into who he is. Not that I will follow him or watch any of his videos, as I don’t really watch many anyway. Thanks. I will refrain asking who any body is or what they do in the future.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> There yea go, now I have a little insight into who he is. Not that I will follow him or watch any of his videos, as I don’t really watch many anyway. Thanks. I will refrain asking who any body is or what they do in the future.


Anytime, good luck in 2020!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

conservewild said:


> it’s pretty easy to choose the threads that discuss technical archery info and there are plenty and topics like this sorry you don’t get to dictate what everyone else in the world discusses but you can dictate what you engage in. You chose to open who is Dudley going to thread and comment


I would figure this to be in the general section, not the hunting section, or I probably would not have even paid any attention to it.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

I don’t know but I’m not surprised. Him and Cam Hanes are the last to stick with Hoyt
In terms of hunting bows


----------



## Rhino8124 (Jan 29, 2017)

"This is where John Dudley comes in and fills the void. John started a series of youtube videos that cover everything anyone needs to know about bow tuning, arrow building, form, back tension, etc. The videos are well made and he has a decent archery resume to back up, including being an international archery coach."

So you read this and your response is I'm not going to watch any of his videos. I sure wish I was good enough to not worry about improving but his videos have taught me a ton....and I don't even shoot a Hoyt


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

His information that he puts out there is awesome 

He does get a return. You be bought all of his releases as many people on here have purchased as well

He’s certainly has the credentials to do so with his archery resume 
He could shoot a stick and string better than all of us so it really doesn’t matter what he shoots


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't really care about him.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Don't really care about him.


But you care to let people know on here that you don’t care. Nobody cares that you don’t care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

If I was betting it would be PSE


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

My cousin's gardeners adopted daughter's best friend in Yugolslavis has a mechanic who knows Dudley's ex girlfriend from grade school and they have assured me he is definately going to PSE and he is SOOOOOPPPPER excited!:wink:


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

samhel said:


> turkeyhunter60 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't really care about him.
> ...


I care. It's nice to know that not everyone is led through life by Youtubers.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

If you look at PSE's tuning chart at the very bottom is a PSE Mach 1 Nockon

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

eskimoohunt said:


> I don’t know but I’m not surprised. Him and Cam Hanes are the last to stick with Hoyt
> In terms of hunting bows


hopefully you aren't so naïve that you think it's actually about bows....


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sgrappone said:


> If you look at PSE's tuning chart at the very bottom is a PSE Mach 1 Nockon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wonder if that is their big ATA reveal? not just the additional bow, but Dudley joining the team too.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Rhino8124 said:


> "This is where John Dudley comes in and fills the void. John started a series of youtube videos that cover everything anyone needs to know about bow tuning, arrow building, form, back tension, etc. The videos are well made and he has a decent archery resume to back up, including being an international archery coach."
> 
> So you read this and your response is I'm not going to watch any of his videos. I sure wish I was good enough to not worry about improving but his videos have taught me a ton....and I don't even shoot a Hoyt


I have watched a couple of his videos, and his content is excellent. if you look up his stuff, you know it's not some know nothing making videos like 1000's are.... I have only watched a few, but what I have seen is really good, and he seems like a nice human. 

I used to like his hunting show, he always did interesting hunts, lots of spot and stalk hunting. one of the more genuine seeming big names in the industry.

one thing about him, if you know how to do something, then watch his videos, you may learn a better or more efficient way of doing something. nobody learned this stuff on their own, all of the tuning people do, they learned from someone else, and likely they weren't as savvy as Dudley


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> I wonder if that is their big ATA reveal? not just the additional bow, but Dudley joining the team too.


I'm sure it is. I feel they have a speed bow coming out as well. Should be interesting 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sgrappone said:


> I'm sure it is. I feel they have a speed bow coming out as well. Should be interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


would be a smart move, PSE is on a roll lately.... lots of options too, pretty much a bow for everyone.

on the flip side, Hoyt is doing fine.... they build great bows. they get lots of internet hate, but mainly from people who never shoot one. they sell good around here, and to me, it's usually easy to tell why. I avoid shooting their new bows (until curiosity gets the best of me) because historically i'm a sucker for carbon Hoyts... still think the rx-1 line is my favorite, but that's with minimal time with rx-3's, and haven't shot the 4's yet.... trying to hold off because I feel like there is a good chance i'll like it.... no way to get over that for me... without buying one


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> would be a smart move, PSE is on a roll lately.... lots of options too, pretty much a bow for everyone.
> 
> on the flip side, Hoyt is doing fine.... they build great bows. they get lots of internet hate, but mainly from people who never shoot one. they sell good around here, and to me, it's usually easy to tell why. I avoid shooting their new bows (until curiosity gets the best of me) because historically i'm a sucker for carbon Hoyts... still think the rx-1 line is my favorite, but that's with minimal time with rx-3's, and haven't shot the 4's yet.... trying to hold off because I feel like there is a good chance i'll like it.... no way to get over that for me... without buying one


Nothing wrong with the 2020 Hoyt offerings at all. I prefer the Evolve cams myself. Different strokes. PSE is going to have a good year I believe. I'm excited to get my hands on the Mach 1.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree that PSE is definitely on a major roll this year. I think they're gonna be on top this year and maybe the next few years to come. It would be a great move for Dudley. On that note I see Prime definitely coming up too.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

:spam2:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sgrappone said:


> Nothing wrong with the 2020 Hoyt offerings at all. I prefer the Evolve cams myself. Different strokes. PSE is going to have a good year I believe. I'm excited to get my hands on the Mach 1.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


can't go wrong with the evolve cam. imo, it's the best cam of all time for any company... the performance and adjustability is second to none. 

I have not had a chance to shoot any of the carbon PSE's, so I can't say for sure for myself. I know I like the rx series from hoyt (what I have shot of that line) but on paper, the mach 1 was custom made for me.... I just haven't had the chance. one downside of living where I do, some bows I really have to go out of my way to shoot.... PSE is one of those bows. 

if they have the balance (at brace for packing, and full draw for shooting) that carbon Hoyts do, it would be a no brainer for me. I don't like super high letoff either, and that's another great thing about the evolve cam... wide range of letoff.

crazy how many killer bows we have to choose from today. we can be very picky and specific and still end up with a great performer.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Who ?? :noidea: We Have troops heading back to the sandbox and Communist Democrats trying to burn down the 2nd amendment in Virginia and Kentucky and everyone is worked up over where some working Joe will be drawing a paycheck


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

CASHMONEY said:


> Who ?? :noidea: We Have troops heading back to the sandbox and Communist Democrats trying to burn down the 2nd amendment in Virginia and Kentucky and everyone is worked up over where some working Joe will be drawing a paycheck


Its man crush monday.some guys were upset that their youtube hero wasnt recognized by everyone including myself.Cashmoney that takes presidence over everything else that is going on in the world.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

CASHMONEY said:


> Who ?? :noidea: We Have troops heading back to the sandbox and Communist Democrats trying to burn down the 2nd amendment in Virginia and Kentucky and everyone is worked up over where some working Joe will be drawing a paycheck


There are a lot of things overlooked by the media and general US public. There have been a few occurrences recently in AFG that never even made the news. Unfortunately most of the US has forgotten we still have men and women deployed in several countries. Too many people are consumed with social media and not with what is actually going on in the world. It's sad to see. My interest here is strictly for the love of archery. I just happened to see the new Nockon option and figured I would share.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Its man crush monday.some guys were upset that their youtube hero wasnt recognized by everyone including myself.Cashmoney that takes presidence over everything else that is going on in the world.


I don't have any Youtube man crushes I guess thats why my heart dont flutter like a 12 year old girl wondering who Johnny is going to ask to the spring dance.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

CASHMONEY said:


> I don't have any Youtube man crushes I guess thats why my heart dont flutter like a 12 year old girl wondering who Johnny is going to ask to the spring dance.


Lol copy that!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

samhel said:


> But you care to let people know on here that you don’t care. Nobody cares that you don’t care.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And i don't care what everybody thinks about that i i don't care about him..


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> and i don't care what everybody thinks about that i i don't care about him..


:set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Definitely more important things to worry about then who the Dud man is hooked up to!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

I love some of the comments on here! Makes me laugh! I know John quite well. Check out NOCK ON Christmas on YouTube! That's me and my 2 boys! John is a down to earth guy! Very nice and very gracious! He is an average Joe that loves Archery and loves to hunt! For those of you that say he move is for the money are sadly mistaken! His move is for his family and for the community. We will are know by the ATA show what his direction is! The guy is a wealth of knowledge in Archery! I encourage everyone to listen to some of his Podcasts! Tons of information on there! Whatever his move is, I'll back him 100%!!


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> hopefully you aren't so naïve that you think it's actually about bows....



I personally don’t care what they shoot at all so no 

I don’t think pse is an upgrade but more of a down grade. But for what he’s doing for archery it makes sense 

I’ve owned several hoyts, Personally I believe Mathews and bowtech have advanced technology better than Hoyt 

Does that mean they shoot better who knows but they’ve changed in R&D a lot more than hoyts hunting bows Imo


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

bownero said:


> I love some of the comments on here! Makes me laugh! I know John quite well. Check out NOCK ON Christmas on YouTube! That's me and my 2 boys! John is a down to earth guy! Very nice and very gracious! He is an average Joe that loves Archery and loves to hunt! For those of you that say he move is for the money are sadly mistaken! His move is for his family and for the community. We will are know by the ATA show what his direction is! The guy is a wealth of knowledge in Archery! I encourage everyone to listen to some of his Podcasts! Tons of information on there! Whatever his move is, I'll back him 100%!!


Amen.Good guy doing his thing and making a living.Surrounded by positive people as well.For instance,navy Seals and decorated Vets such as Andy,Jocko,Black Rifle Coffee boys,etc.
Helping them,helping Archery.
I think his new BIG 'thing' will be great for Archery in general.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

CASHMONEY said:


> Who ?? :noidea: We Have troops heading back to the sandbox and Communist Democrats trying to burn down the 2nd amendment in Virginia and Kentucky and everyone is worked up over where some working Joe will be drawing a paycheck


Can you walk and chew gum at the same time?
There is a section of the forum to get your Trump stiffy on if you want to go there.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

bownero said:


> I love some of the comments on here! Makes me laugh! I know John quite well. Check out NOCK ON Christmas on YouTube! That's me and my 2 boys! John is a down to earth guy! Very nice and very gracious! He is an average Joe that loves Archery and loves to hunt! For those of you that say he move is for the money are sadly mistaken! His move is for his family and for the community. We will are know by the ATA show what his direction is! The guy is a wealth of knowledge in Archery! I encourage everyone to listen to some of his Podcasts! Tons of information on there! Whatever his move is, I'll back him 100%!!



I would agree 100%. I listen to his podcasts and most recently his last one

He said he was moving towards a manufacturer that would benefit people first getting into archery 

To me that’s PSE over some of the others unless it’s Mission
Jmo 

I truly believe he does what he does to grow the archery sport

We all should be thankful as if people like Dudley didn’t do what he did our sport may not be around on 25 years


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> hopefully you aren't so naïve that you think it's actually about bows....


are you saying he never like shooting Hoyt but he got paid to shoot one ?


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

CASHMONEY said:


> Who ?? :noidea: We Have troops heading back to the sandbox and Communist Democrats trying to burn down the 2nd amendment in Virginia and Kentucky and everyone is worked up over where some working Joe will be drawing a paycheck


Yet you are here commenting also. You have an archery talk account. That’s what we talk about here. Archery. Pretty plain and simple. Pipe down. You don’t know what other events we are all studied up on and what we do with the rest of our day. You’re just a guy trying to be cool and say you don’t know someone to make others think you’re better. How that makes you any less or any better is beyond me, but it’s pointless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Its man crush monday.some guys were upset that their youtube hero wasnt recognized by everyone including myself.Cashmoney that takes presidence over everything else that is going on in the world.


You guys do realize we are on an archery forum where we talk about things of interest in the archery world, right? And, before you say "WhY iS wHo DuDleY shOOTs foR a TopIC oF InTerEst?!", to some people it is. The topic isn't taking precedence over global issues, this thread is not meant to be about that. I'm not sure why people feel the need to insert themselves in a conversation with a back handed comment when they clearly are not interested in the thread... or so they say.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I too didn't know who John Dudley was. I don't spend any time listening to podcast on any subject. I do recognize him after watching the video posted above. I will say this, he is way more professional in what he is doing for our industry than Josh "look at me, look at my wife" Bowman who is also a professional. From that stand point alone, I can see why people seem to care for John Dudley as a professional way more than Josh.
To be a true professional, one has to make their living doing what they claim to be a professional in.
There are a number of great golfers, bowlers etc that make their living doing something else. Not everybody takes their hobby and spends every waking moment trying to improve in their hobby. Some just like to enjoy our hobby with friends of similar interest, camaraderie. When we take it too seriously, it takes away from the enjoyment to me.:secret:


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

CASHMONEY said:


> Who ?? :noidea: We Have troops heading back to the sandbox and Communist Democrats trying to burn down the 2nd amendment in Virginia and Kentucky and everyone is worked up over where some working Joe will be drawing a paycheck


Well ****, shut down Archery Talk then. Not one more peep about archery on this archery page.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm in shock that this many people care what company this guy pretends to care about. It's like discussing pro wrestling as though it wasn't all fake.


Agree 100%.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

I just listed to his podcast. He mentioned talking to Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE....but he also mentioned he wanted the ability to review and talk about all bow manufacturer's bows, the ability to give input on the design and direction of bows, and to be able to post pics with other equipment (from the past).

I think a company like Prime would benefit from a partnership with Dud. He has a huge following, and with Dave Cousins leaving them last year and going to PSE - I think Prime is missing that element of a top Pro who can help design and drive sales. And if they are reaping the benefit - who cares what he posts on his instagram.

But PSE is probably most similar to Hoyt from the target bow perspective. And he has close friends he's worked on projects with that shoot for PSE, and Shepley was there for the podcast recently....hmmm

Mathews has a big group of Pros right there in Iowa where he lives, and he has history with them - I just don't see him going back or them wanting him to openly review other bows or post pics of other bows.

I hope it's Prime really - I shot all the new bows this year, and I was very impressed with their offering. Probably would have bought the black 5 if the brace was a bit larger.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I never knew so many members cared about this stuff....moving to the general section as there hasn't been a mention of bowhunting...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

No idea who John Dudley ...... wouldn't know him if he fell on me.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Why isn't anyone asking the big questions here !?! Will Joe Rogan continue to shoot a Hoyt if Dudley no longer does ... !?!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Jeremy K said:


> Why isn't anyone asking the big questions here !?! Will Joe Rogan continue to shoot a Hoyt if Dudley no longer does ... !?!


No, of course not. 3-4 years ago, yes, JR would shoot whatever Cam Hanes shot.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

notbulbous said:


> I just listed to his podcast. He mentioned talking to Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE....but he also mentioned he wanted the ability to review and talk about all bow manufacturer's bows, the ability to give input on the design and direction of bows, and to be able to post pics with other equipment (from the past).
> 
> I think a company like Prime would benefit from a partnership with Dud. He has a huge following, and with Dave Cousins leaving them last year and going to PSE - I think Prime is missing that element of a top Pro who can help design and drive sales. And if they are reaping the benefit - who cares what he posts on his instagram.
> 
> ...


Does anyone honestly believe his reviews will be unbiased I'm sure he is a good guy but this is the guy pimping Hecs. Imagine brand X is signing his checks and has a Nock on series bow zero chance in #### he would ever say something else is better. Dud has some great info but one thing he is not is unbiased when it comes to products. Maybe this is why he is changing but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Alchemist_PhD (Sep 2, 2018)

Listen to his podcast with Pete Shepley and you will hear the respect and history John has with PSE. Would be an easy sell by PSE to get him onboard with joining. John already branched out with his branding of his designed releases and arrows seems like PSE would want to have his input in designing a bow given his background.


----------



## ytailfreak (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep it’s pse










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

ytailfreak said:


> Yep it’s pse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a sticker on a limb to me.


----------



## RGBern450 (Mar 6, 2005)

Not sure where he's going but I'll still check out his podcasts and videos no matter what bow company he works for. I've learned a lot from his material and I think he's a great ambassador for our sport. I wish him the best!!


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

ytailfreak said:


> Yep it’s pse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure:mg:


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

BOWPOO said:


> It's painful to listen to John at times as he beats around the bush to be, in my opinion, over courteous. I really appreciate all his teaching and videos and look forward to new offerings from him, especially when he's not hung over and dragging butt. He is making this move to put more coin in his pocket, and I don't blame him. There are many products from different companies that are fabulous, gone are the days of one company dominating the entire market. A 'teacher' and supplier not bought out by a certain provider is what the archery community needs. That being said, I hope John 'goes nowhere'.... know what I mean?
> 
> And no disrespect to Chris Bee (he's great), but to link Bee and Dudley together is like comparing a .22cal to a 50cal. when speaking of 'influence' in the archery world.


Watch his videos at 1.25X speed, thank me later.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ytailfreak (Feb 13, 2010)

full moon64 said:


> You sure:mg:


Pretty sure lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

ytailfreak said:


> Yep it’s pse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was a heck of a find online. Pretty well settles the question of where. 

I would say this year the “sticker bow” comment is probably somewhat accurate due to time table, but I suspect by next years release of product there will be something much more defined nock on. 

In the podcast he mentioned ability to do seminar type deals with support and team input on product wants. 
I could imagine seeing some traveling seminars and learning experience opportunities coming out of this new partnership. 
Aside from being good for both parties involved I could also see this as being a big win for the industry in general. 
Will be fun to watch and see how this develops and grows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

TheTracker said:


> Watch his videos at 1.25X speed, thank me later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


:lol: ^^^ Ive watched a bunch of his videos and I do fast forward a LOT!!!!!!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> are you saying he never like shooting Hoyt but he got paid to shoot one ?


certainly not, i'm saying it's not about the actual bows... they are all good, there are other reasons he left, it wasn't because he didn't like the rx-4, haha


----------



## TheBozz (Aug 30, 2018)

They pulled that model from the searchable listings


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

From PSE’s website news page....


HUGE NEWS COMING FROM PSE AT 2020 ATA
By PSE Archery Posted January 3, 2020 In Blog
0
Stay tuned to PSEArchery.com and our social media channels for huge and important announcements that will be happening at the 2020 Archery Trade Association in Indianapolis, Thursday, January 9, 2020. Here is our announcement schedule:

Thursday, 930AM Eastern Time
Thursday, 1PM Eastern Time
We’ll have HUGE news that you will not want to miss – products, people and so much more!

Click to bookmark our Facebook page now!

2020 is more than just our 50th anniversary year – it’s the year PSE redefines the archery industry on every level.

See you Thursday!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

:mg: who said these threads are never interesting ?????


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm excited for John. He's always been a good friend to me, and no one deserves what's coming more than him.


----------



## TheBozz (Aug 30, 2018)

bigGP said:


> Well well well.... Haven't been on here in YEARS and people like you are the very reason. Only takes so many messages on FB with screen shots before crawling out of the basement, resetting the ole AT password and seeing what kind if ignorant blathering is going on this time.
> 
> Lets take this piece by piece... there is so much ignorant content you have provided its hard to know where to start.
> 
> ...



Totally off topic but I enjoyed the crossbow podcast lol


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

conservewild said:


> they like to pretend ignorance to make themself feel superior to others


I’m being serious about this statement. If you don’t know who John Dudley is, you simply are not a serious archer. Anyone that’s serious about a bow and shooting arrows knows the names like John Dudley and Levi Morgan, in which another thread about Levi, someone asked,” who is Levi Morgan”? But as far as Dudley, there’s not an archer out there that does more as far as promoting archery and hunting.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

TheBozz said:


> Totally off topic but I enjoyed the crossbow podcast lol


More to come brother.... That conversation needs to keep happening. I am kinda bummed it has to be a Xbow ignant left coaster like me that brings it up without fear so we can have the discussion.... but oh well it kinds happens like that alot. hahahahaha #fullsend Thanks man i appreciate it

GP


----------



## bowstrapped1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Before looking at this thread I would say Mathews or PSE...either way switching happens across the entire archery community at some point if your career revolves around archery.


----------



## Camo761!!! (Nov 22, 2019)

I think this says it all !


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

bigGP said:


> More to come brother.... That conversation needs to keep happening. I am kinda bummed it has to be a Xbow ignant left coaster like me that brings it up without fear so we can have the discussion.... but oh well it kinds happens like that alot. hahahahaha #fullsend Thanks man i appreciate it
> 
> GP


+1 good to see you here. Really enjoying the content with shooters and the folks long in the industry.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

TheBozz said:


> Totally off topic but I enjoyed the crossbow podcast lol


Was pretty good wasn’t it. I was a anti cross bow person myself but was made up of good points and changed my mind. I personally don’t shoot one but don’t have the hatred towards em like I did. Ole BJM has been blasting out some good ones lately, just never know when next one may be!

On the Dudley debate and who cares who he is and all that...... I think from listening to his podcast, YouTube videos he seems like a real genuine guy. He was at one time if, I remember correctly, not sponsored by Hoyt and still shot them cause he liked them so much. So whoever he goes to he will be a asset marketing, design and tuning aspects I’m sure.


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

Jeremy K said:


> Why isn't anyone asking the big questions here !?! Will Joe Rogan continue to shoot a Hoyt if Dudley no longer does ... !?!


This should break the internet!


----------



## Harronek (Oct 20, 2019)

On his podcast intro he says it doesn’t matter what brand you shoot etc , it’s about improving and expanding your archery journey.
I believe he is being honest when he says that.
I wish him well , and I feel the one brand that he is determined to improve and expand is himself and his company. He has moved down the collaboration path with some manufacturers recently, but is really careful to still retain the right of independent thoughts and vocal opinions .
I hope that what ever he ends up shooting he is an equal partner in the arrangement. If he achieves that then he really is breaking new ground.


----------



## kfili (Aug 1, 2016)

bigGP said:


> Well well well.... Haven't been on here in YEARS and people like you are the very reason. Only takes so many messages on FB with screen shots before crawling out of the basement, resetting the ole AT password and seeing what kind if ignorant blathering is going on this time.
> 
> Lets take this piece by piece... there is so much ignorant content you have provided its hard to know where to start.
> 
> ...


As difficult as it must be for you to answer ignorance, that is exactly the thing that AT needs. Although im sure it doesnt feel like it, every time you or someone in your position takes the time to get on here and dispell crap, it makes the industry a little better. Way to go


----------



## Boilerman86 (Jan 23, 2017)

Who cares?


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

bigGP said:


> More to come brother.... That conversation needs to keep happening. I am kinda bummed it has to be a Xbow ignant left coaster like me that brings it up without fear so we can have the discussion.... but oh well it kinds happens like that alot. hahahahaha #fullsend Thanks man i appreciate it
> 
> GP


Thanks Greg, you’ve been doing a great job with your content. Really appreciate it!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

ppkaprince98 said:


> ^^^ Ive watched a bunch of his videos and I do fast forward a LOT!!!!!!


Lol I love dudley but it just seems like he speaks so damn slow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

TheTracker said:


> Lol I love dudley but *it just seems like he speaks so damn slow.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dudley learned to talk in south Mississippi. 

I like him too, and wish him well in anything he chooses to do in archery.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

TNMAN said:


> Dudley learned to talk in south Mississippi.
> 
> I like him too, and wish him well in anything he chooses to do in archery.


Hey was that a insult! Ha ha!


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

TheTracker said:


> Lol I love dudley but it just seems like he speaks so damn slow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


nobody is perfect...Maybe slow so it is easier too learn


----------



## zernzm08 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hopefully he doesn't go to Bowtech, I really like their bows now and don't want the price to go up $100 just because he endorses them.


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

full moon64 said:


> nobody is perfect...Maybe slow so it is easier too learn


I also think with the PC culture and the woke leftist people in the public eye have to measure and re-measure all their words so they DON'T offend anyone. Really hard to listen to a lot of podcast because of that.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

bigGP said:


> Well well well.... Haven't been on here in YEARS and people like you are the very reason. Only takes so many messages on FB with screen shots before crawling out of the basement, resetting the ole AT password and seeing what kind if ignorant blathering is going on this time.
> 
> Lets take this piece by piece... there is so much ignorant content you have provided its hard to know where to start.
> 
> ...


 That's going to leave a mark ! lmao

I don't care where Dudley goes, as long as he sticks around. I just found podcasts ( Bow Junky, Nock On, Kifarucast etc) a few months ago, I've listened long enough to know these are REAL dudes. With dang commendable motives. Do folks have to make a living?? well duh! Yes they do, is Dudley sitting on an island in the Caribbean, sipping umbrella drinks from all the MONEY he got from THE INDUSTRY, and THE LITTLE GUY ?? Give me a break...

I love archery and most of the folks that I share it with, but dang...you are some dense SOB's.....envious, ignorant and clueless is not a becoming personality triage...

When I say my prayers each night, I often add " and I'm thankful I don't have to sell stuff to dum***** ********, to make a living"....and I mean it.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

full moon64 said:


> nobody is perfect...Maybe slow so it is easier too learn


As i said i love watching him teach in his videos but i have to speed up the videos in order to watch them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

bigGP said:


> Well well well.... Haven't been on here in YEARS and people like you are the very reason. Only takes so many messages on FB with screen shots before crawling out of the basement, resetting the ole AT password and seeing what kind if ignorant blathering is going on this time.
> 
> Lets take this piece by piece... there is so much ignorant content you have provided its hard to know where to start.
> 
> ...


The big man had to come put the hammer down. Well said GP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks GP! Appreciate all your coverage of the archery world. 

I wish Dudley the best. All of you for that matter! We are a brotherhood and should treat each other as such. 
Dudley is the epitome of what AT was created for. Archers helping archers!


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

Wishful thinking, but bad for the checking acct: 

PSE Nock 1 

34" ATA version of the Mach 1
6-6.5" BH
335+ IBO

Green accents and not a drop of red anywhere on the bow.

Black or Sitka patterns


----------



## levikoehn (Nov 26, 2018)

You really think with the Drury's they would take him on too??? Meant to reply to a PSE post LOL


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhands77 (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure if this was already posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

bigGP said:


> Well well well.... Haven't been on here in YEARS and people like you are the very reason. Only takes so many messages on FB with screen shots before crawling out of the basement, resetting the ole AT password and seeing what kind if ignorant blathering is going on this time.
> 
> Lets take this piece by piece... there is so much ignorant content you have provided its hard to know where to start.
> 
> ...


Well said, thank you.


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> certainly not, i'm saying it's not about the actual bows... they are all good, there are other reasons he left, it wasn't because he didn't like the rx-4, haha


Did you know he shot Hoyt for almost a year and wasn’t in a contract with them. I promise you he makes more money on his name and products than ANY bow company will pay him. But again, his contract ran out and he continued to shoot Hoyt long before “deciding “ to go back with Hoyt, plus have the freedom to talk about other bows. So if it was only money, it would have been a complete different story.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Centerpoint said:


> Did you know he shot Hoyt for almost a year and wasn’t in a contract with them. I promise you he makes more money on his name and products than ANY bow company will pay him. But again, his contract ran out and he continued to shoot Hoyt long before “deciding “ to go back with Hoyt, plus have the freedom to talk about other bows. So if it was only money, it would have been a complete different story.


yeah, i agree.... it's not about the bows... it's about business or principal, none of my business, but he's not leaving Hoyt because he doesn't like Hoyt bows anymore.

i'm not saying it's only about money, i'm saying it's not about the bows


----------



## nbalice (Sep 15, 2016)

Dudley did not design arrows. He's simply selling his preferred Easton arrows on his site.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

nbalice said:


> Dudley did not design arrows. He's simply selling his preferred Easton arrows on his site.


Didn’t they come with his arrow wrap or something and a brass insert, that’s what made them different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Centerpoint said:


> Did you know he shot Hoyt for almost a year and wasn’t in a contract with them. I promise you he makes more money on his name and products than ANY bow company will pay him. But again, his contract ran out and he continued to shoot Hoyt long before “deciding “ to go back with Hoyt, plus have the freedom to talk about other bows. So if it was only money, it would have been a complete different story.


He said on the podcast his contract expired dec 31st midnight.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

jhands77 said:


> Not sure if this was already posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can use photoshop too. 

BTW, doesn't exist: http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2020&Model=2046EC


----------



## jhands77 (Oct 23, 2012)

They took it down. This was discussed in another thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver160651 (Sep 24, 2019)

bownero said:


> I love some of the comments on here! Makes me laugh! I know John quite well. Check out NOCK ON Christmas on YouTube! That's me and my 2 boys! John is a down to earth guy! Very nice and very gracious! He is an average Joe that loves Archery and loves to hunt! For those of you that say he move is for the money are sadly mistaken! His move is for his family and for the community. We will are know by the ATA show what his direction is! The guy is a wealth of knowledge in Archery! I encourage everyone to listen to some of his Podcasts! Tons of information on there! Whatever his move is, I'll back him 100%!!


.... nice..

Seems he has carved out a great space. The online classes are brilliant. 

Here are the sales question’s for him.. 

How does he revitalize the archery 101 series?

How does he refresh hunting?

To me it seems simple, a new brand, lighter with more let off... 

Seems 100% wrong for a top 3D archer, but is it wrong to use for hunters? Packing less weight, pulling more and holding for undefined times??? What, a entire new funnel to explore and add to the school of nock.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## metro1722 (Jul 24, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## metro1722 (Jul 24, 2009)

thetracker said:


> lol i love dudley but it just seems like he speaks so damn slow.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g930v using tapatalk


haha..thats how i feel. Its hard for me to watch his videos however informative it is. It puts me to sleep. I have skip all the slow parts.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Larry brown said:


> Didn’t they come with his arrow wrap or something and a brass insert, that’s what made them different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. He sells his own arrow wraps and vanes, but the arrows are pro match eastons with nock on logos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Diver160651 said:


> .... nice..
> 
> Seems he has carved out a great space. The online classes are brilliant.
> 
> ...


His next video series is suppose to be how to turn a hunting bow into a target bow. Something of that sort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnw-bowhunter (Dec 25, 2019)

JPR79 said:


> I can use photoshop too.
> 
> BTW, doesn't exist: http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2020&Model=2046EC


It was taken down right away. No reason to accuse someone of photoshopping it.


----------



## DubDaddy86 (Jul 17, 2013)

I’ve heard Mathews


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

vmals said:


> He said on the podcast his contract expired dec 31st midnight.


The year where he was uncontracted wasn’t 2019. It was a previous year. He talked about it in a few other podcasts quite a while back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

It's he the guy who takes all of his archery gear, waves a magic wand to make it "special Dudley gear" and charges idiots extra to have it? 

Who gives a ****?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

I am thinking PSE. I’ll bet if Dud gets a signature bow, he’ll do a few to catch experience level and price point. What is also neat is that it could get a better midline bow in Cabelas and Bass Pro. A lot of pro shops would get pissed, but it would be nice to see a well though-out mid price bow in a Cabelas.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

dbow said:


> It's he the guy who takes all of his archery gear, waves a magic wand to make it "special Dudley gear" and charges idiots extra to have it?
> 
> Who gives a ****?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


No actually dip***** he takes normal product, refines it to what he knows works for him and will help others, then puts his name on it. He is not just wrapping an Easton arrow with his wrap and charging extra. Jesus Christ some people are so uninformed and dont know ***** but they are the first to fire off at the mouth on the keyboard. 

Do some research or STFU dip*****. 

Some people amaze me with their lack of education about what they comment on....


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

And as a follower of Dud...if he goes to what ever brand...i dont care. I shoot what I want. He has helped SO many people with his videos, podcasts, etc etc myself included. If your not a fan...sucks to be you I guess. PSE, Mathews, Bowtech, Elite (not likely) Obsession, I dont care. The guy has done so much for so many people, AND NEVER talks down a brand of bow to someone that shoots it. Class act period. Something hard to find on this websight at times.


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

Wow you guys get fired up about someone...one person changing the brand of kit he uses.. Does he care about what anyone else thinks..?...NO... Its all about the money honey. He certainly comes across well on the Tube and seems to be a totally likable fellow with a strong following. Heck... Ive heard that some folk like Trump also..then there are others who DONT...In both cases do the people discussed care..??... No, not on any day of the week.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Boatman71 said:


> No actually dip***** he takes normal product, refines it to what he knows works for him and will help others, then puts his name on it. He is not just wrapping an Easton arrow with his wrap and charging extra. Jesus Christ some people are so uninformed and dont know ***** but they are the first to fire off at the mouth on the keyboard.
> 
> Do some research or STFU dip*****.
> 
> Some people amaze me with their lack of education about what they comment on....


It was a joke dumbass.

Oh but I do get it...... So he wraps the arrow with his name and it makes it better..... Rrrriiiiiiiiigghht. 

That's about the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I'm curious, how does he "refine" an arrow? How does he "refine" a release. Would you send him your bow so he could **** with it for money?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pnw-bowhunter (Dec 25, 2019)

As a new member who loves archery, the disrespect on this forum is a huge turnoff.


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

He talked about the arrows in a podcast. I dont recall the specific details but from what I recall they are cherry picked for straightness more so than what you can buy from your pro shop.

The markup is to pay an Easton employee to physically do this task. That and the custom graphics and a little on top to keep lights on.

He was pretty upfront about the cost breakdown.

As for release they are Carters made to his spec which fit his his teachings as he is a proponent of 2 finger releases. Nothing refined internally but refined for his method. 

FWIW I tried all 3 and just not my thing. Shoot a Carter convertible and a 2 finger Anchor. So there are other 2 finger releases but not many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

dbow said:


> It was a joke dumbass.
> 
> Oh but I do get it...... So he wraps the arrow with his name and it makes it better..... Rrrriiiiiiiiigghht.
> 
> ...


Really? I'm not going there. Ill let it go. Not worth my time going down this road. The end. Enjoy.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Anchor Zero Six said:


> He talked about the arrows in a podcast. I dont recall the specific details but from what I recall they are cherry picked for straightness more so than what you can buy from your pro shop.
> 
> The markup is to pay an Easton employee to physically do this task. That and the custom graphics and a little on top to keep lights on.
> 
> ...


Thank you...i wasn't gonna waste my time typing to the .... Well whatever....not worth cyberspace.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Boatman71 said:


> Really? I'm not going there. Ill let it go. Not worth my time going down this road. The end. Enjoy.


You know what boatman you are right, my apologies. You want to buy that stuff, hey it's your money. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bardiche (Oct 10, 2019)

dbow said:


> It's he the guy who takes all of his archery gear, waves a magic wand to make it "special Dudley gear" and charges idiots extra to have it?
> 
> Who gives a ****?


Pretty much


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

All the talk, positive or negative, but one thing is for certain. Dudley is being talked about , so the haters that post their jealousy is STILL promoting John Dudley. He says thanks. But really, how many of you haters kill 60+ different animals across the country every year? How many bow or arrow or release or sight companies have contacted you with an offer for YOUR name? Oh not one . Could that be why all the hate? Because if you’ve watched his vids you would know he knows what he’s talking about . He’s made more money that any companies offering anyway, so it’s not just the money. #idiotclureless.


----------



## Bardiche (Oct 10, 2019)

Centerpoint said:


> All the talk, positive or negative, but one thing is for certain. Dudley is being talked about , so the haters that post their jealousy is STILL promoting John Dudley. He says thanks. But really, how many of you haters kill 60+ different animals across the country every year? How many bow or arrow or release or sight companies have contacted you with an offer for YOUR name? Oh not one . Could that be why all the hate? Because if you’ve watched his vids you would know he knows what he’s talking about . He’s made more money that any companies offering anyway, so it’s not just the money. #idiotclureless.


Hi John


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

pnw-bowhunter said:


> As a new member who loves archery, the disrespect on this forum is a huge turnoff.


AT and its community is special. You sometimes have to just ignore some of these archers who are not helping archers.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> AT and its community is special. You sometimes have to just ignore some of these archers who are not helping archers.


Well said!!


----------



## PaperTuner (Dec 20, 2018)

Which ever company Dudley goes to i'm sure he will make it better. From listening to his podcast you could tell it wasn't an easy decision for him. Regardless of what you may think of the material he puts out there.....he is trying to improve archery by both promoting it (Joe Rogan) and helping the average guy to learn both how to shoot and how to work on his own equipment. He brands products that he puts his own touch on and people buy them. They are not junk but good quality products like an AAE rest that he customized, select arrows from easton and customized releases from Carter. And he has figured out what apple did years ago. If you put out something that works but make it cool, which is exactly what he does with Nockon, then the masses will love it. If his products are anything they are quality and representative of the manufacturers that produce them for his Nockon Brand. If he produces a line of bows from Matthews or PSE or any other brand for that matter, that is customized to what his following wants to see...then it will sell. He is pitching getting the Nockon Community involved in developing products...which is something that is seriously lacking with manufacturing today. PSE and other manufacturers do their best to put out what people want, but their exposure to the masses when it comes to feedback can be limited at times, this may be the route to changing that.
It's a shame that pros like GP and Dudley don't get on here anymore. GP made a comment on this thread and its good for folks to see that he is actually listening. But the fact is, he probably doesn't have the time or the need to get on here and defend each and every little thing that people will find issues with. The two of them do more for archery with their podcasts and reach more people than most of us will ever meet in our lifetimes. 
I do more reading on AT than commenting......why...because of the fires you can start by just trying to help someone out. Maybe if people were more into letting some express opinions, whatever they maybe, contrary to yours or not, this would be a better place to come to. But as that probably won't change, we will have to just see what happens as it develops. Perhaps if we become more open, pros like Dudley and GP might come back on here and chat with us about stuff so we don't have to find out about things through rumor and such.
Wherever Dudley lands it will only be good for the sport. I'm sure its been a long time in the making and will be worth watching!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

pnw-bowhunter said:


> As a new member who loves archery, the disrespect on this forum is a huge turnoff.


that's an inherent problem with hunting forums, there is no accountability and people can say what they want without having to own any of it. text is also a pretty poor way to communicate, it keeps the possibility high that things will be misconstrued. 

everyone wants to be a pro, so there is also a lot of poor advice given, just for the sake of acting like they know something.

on the flip side, there are a lot of good folks here to dilute the haters. tons of knowledge, advice and stories that make it tolerable. the negative haters are just that.... they suck in real life so they talk trash they don't have to back up, and that's the only way they can feel important. 

knowing they would not act that way in person, it seems pretty harmless, don't take it personally, it's an act.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree, the disrespect here is crazy bad. Dudley has techniques and ideas on his podcasts that are absolutely helpful, and I have learned from them. I will continue to watch them and follow him. He is a down to earth guy not full of himself who is taking his time to try and inform and help archers wherever or at whatever level they may be at. He is unarguably successful hunting and maybe that is what irks some people whi knows. His easton arrows are Easton fmj and axis with his tweaks that he believes makes a good package, nothing wrong with that. He has done the legwork to get where he is at, dont be jealous, be thankful he is willing to talk about it and share his experiences and try to learn a little bit.


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

I just wanna see the disappointment on Dudleys face when he doesn’t get 200 plus pages about a bow manufacture change like Levi did. . . . .


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

I can’t wait until Joe Rogan starts talking about how amazing brand x is after Dudley makes the move. Because right now Hoyt is the most amazing bow on the planet.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

A-A-Ron said:


> I just wanna see the disappointment on Dudleys face when he doesn’t get 200 plus pages about a bow manufacture change like Levi did. . . . .


Hah that was awesome. The good ole days of AT...


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

OregonCDA said:


> I can’t wait until Joe Rogan starts talking about how amazing brand x is after Dudley makes the move. Because right now Hoyt is the most amazing bow on the planet.


Not sure about that. One of the most expensive maybe, but pretty average in terms of technology and performance. I have a Hyperforce that shoots well, but doesn’t have half the technology that is in the new Bowtech Revolt. 

I feel as though Hoyt is lagging a bit compared to their competitors. Bowtech, Prime, and Mathews have stepped up their game in terms of technology. Elite is stepping up as well. Hoyt used to be a the very top, but appear to now be in the middle of the pack. I am talking compounds. 

Their recurve brand is a class leader. Where Mathews dominates the hunting world, Hoyt dominates the olympic world. People have been joking about buying Hoyts in Walmart in the future. I don’t see that happening any time soon, but who knows. 

I can say that a local shop in my community now has Hoyts in the rear display racks. You’ll see Mathews, Bowtech, and PSE before you see a Hoyt. They are nice bows, that are running with the pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

I’m voting he’s headed to Bowtech, just to be different😂


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

bdimaggio said:


> Not sure about that. One of the most expensive maybe, but pretty average in terms of technology and performance. I have a Hyperforce that shoots well, but doesn’t have half the technology that is in the new Bowtech Revolt.
> 
> I feel as though Hoyt is lagging a bit compared to their competitors. Bowtech, Prime, and Mathews have stepped up their game in terms of technology. Elite is stepping up as well. Hoyt used to be a the very top, but appear to now be in the middle of the pack. I am talking compounds.
> 
> ...


I think he just meant that Rogan touts Hoyt as the best because him and his buddies shoot Hoyt.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Well pigman just signed a 5 year contract to pse. Soooo will see who else is joining the team.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The best thing that can happen to archery is that they break the mold, trim all the fat and dead weight, cut all pro staff and personal branded iteams. It adds nothing but inefficiency and added cost in a market that has a fairly hard ceiling in terms of growth and profitability. 

Hoyt and all the rest of companys should cut the cord on all the blood suckers like dudley and hiss ilk along with the pages of prostaff on the website and focas on a better product that can be produced and sold cheaper.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

trial153 said:


> The best thing that can happen to archery is that they break the mold, trim all the fat and dead weight, cut all pro staff and personal branded iteams. It adds nothing but inefficiency and added cost in a market that has a fairly hard ceiling in terms of growth and profitability.
> 
> Hoyt and all the rest of companys should cut the cord on all the blood suckers like dudley and hiss ilk along with the pages of prostaff on the website and focas on a better product that can be produced and sold cheaper.


Since I'm a marketing guru, that would be financial suicide for them to just cut marketing efforts. Mathews has owned that crown for a long time now and it has paid huge dividends for them. A lot of the other companies have been much slower to realize that and are just now refocusing their efforts in the right place. Although I'm not a huge follower of people on social media, it is without a doubt an effective marketing platform for certain generations.


----------



## TMCox70 (Jan 27, 2019)

I bet PSE because he has talked many times about why he prefers a carbon bow. He has made it pretty clear that he wants to stick to carbon so PSE is the natural next move. Also their line offers something for every experience level and price range which he touched on in the podcast.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

bdimaggio said:


> Not sure about that. One of the most expensive maybe, but pretty average in terms of technology and performance. I have a Hyperforce that shoots well, but doesn’t have half the technology that is in the new Bowtech Revolt.
> 
> I feel as though Hoyt is lagging a bit compared to their competitors. Bowtech, Prime, and Mathews have stepped up their game in terms of technology. Elite is stepping up as well. Hoyt used to be a the very top, but appear to now be in the middle of the pack. I am talking compounds.
> 
> ...


He is saying that JR is saying that Hoyt is the best. And now he will be saying PSE is the best because Dudley will be saying PSE is the best. And Cam Hanes will keep hammering with his Hoyt.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

BroMontana said:


> bdimaggio said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about that. One of the most expensive maybe, but pretty average in terms of technology and performance. I have a Hyperforce that shoots well, but doesn’t have half the technology that is in the new Bowtech Revolt.
> ...


Haha. Yep that’s what I meant.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

MNarrow said:


> He is saying that JR is saying that Hoyt is the best. And now he will be saying PSE is the best because Dudley will be saying PSE is the best. And Cam Hanes will keep hammering with his Hoyt.


Who is Cam Hanes? Did you mean Cam Newton?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyitup31 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pse


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

PaperTuner said:


> I do more reading on AT than commenting......why...because of the fires you can start by just trying to help someone out. Maybe if people were more into letting some express opinions, whatever they maybe, contrary to yours or not, this would be a better place to come to. But as that probably won't change, we will have to just see what happens as it develops. Perhaps if we become more open, pros like Dudley and GP might come back on here and chat with us about stuff so we don't have to find out about things through rumor and such.
> Wherever Dudley lands it will only be good for the sport. I'm sure its been a long time in the making and will be worth watching!


I have the same opinion.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

bdimaggio said:


> Who is Cam Hanes? Did you mean Cam Newton?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, typo, sorry meant Cam Newton.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

OregonCDA said:


> Haha. Yep that’s what I meant.


Yup I am super curious to see how many guys start shooting something completely different. It would be cool to see him switch to a bow that is not one of the top 4 companies and then brings the price down.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

bigGP said:


> ...........Lastly.... Your limp D fall back statement of "Ams pay for everything" assertion is the very entitlement culture in archery i refer to. Could you even imagine people in any other sport having the gall to say such a thing? Only in archery dude and only from people like you! I know, here... go buy a pair of Nike's then show up at an NBA game and demand to be "Included" with Lebron because you pay for him to be able to do what he does? Better yet... go buy a set of golf clubs and the same swag Tiger wears then demand to be "Included" with him when he plays. Or show up at the local NASCAR track and say since you own a Chevy Impala you pay for them to do what they do and you demand to be "Included".
> 
> GP


Since I’m so ignorant, riddle me this: Why does every archery tournament have an amateur class in addition to the pro class?

Last time I checked, every PGA event is Pro’s only.

Also, why is the OPA failing? It is a great idea and I still don’t know why attendance keeps dropping, I mean who wouldn’t want to shoot for a huge payout.
Is there a true answer to this question? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99Light (Dec 10, 2019)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm in shock that this many people care what company this guy pretends to care about. It's like discussing pro wrestling as though it wasn't all fake.


Pro Wrestling is life!


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

99Light said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in shock that this many people care what company this guy pretends to care about. It's like discussing pro wrestling as though it wasn't all fake.
> ...


 wrestle mania is my Super Bowl!


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

conservewild said:


> wrestle mania is my Super Bowl!


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Dudley, levi, Rogan(for some of you) all shoot better then you, move on.


Also Epstein did not kill himself.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I heard cam Hanes is going to Mathews ! He’s got a 90lb vxr 28 says it’s the smoothest 90lbs ever ! Matt McPherson was on his podcast !


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

I think it help Dudley and PSE if they come out with a NockOn PSE with some good Dudley tweaks.


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

pabuck said:


> Since I’m so ignorant, riddle me this: Why does every archery tournament have an amateur class in addition to the pro class?
> 
> Last time I checked, every PGA event is Pro’s only.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the amateurs came into pay because of the sponsors. Money talks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

The way its goin Michael wadell an his crew will be next

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## GrantC77 (Nov 18, 2018)

PSE or Mathews


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

TRX32 said:


> Pretty sure the amateurs came into pay because of the sponsors. Money talks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, wonder why the sponsors would want amateur shooters at a Pro Event? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Doebuster said:


> I heard cam Hanes is going to Mathews ! He’s got a 90lb vxr 28 says it’s the smoothest 90lbs ever ! Matt McPherson was on his podcast !


 Cam should go to Mathews


----------



## np870 (Nov 10, 2019)

Pse


----------



## Bae350 (Aug 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

trial153 said:


> The best thing that can happen to archery is that they break the mold, trim all the fat and dead weight, cut all pro staff and personal branded iteams. It adds nothing but inefficiency and added cost in a market that has a fairly hard ceiling in terms of growth and profitability.
> 
> Hoyt and all the rest of companys should cut the cord on all the blood suckers like dudley and hiss ilk along with the pages of prostaff on the website and focas on a better product that can be produced and sold cheaper.





I think you do trial law for a living ??? I'm in sales. In sales, we have what's called "Selling the Sizzle". These pro staff guys sell the sizzle. They are all salesmen,,,hired guns,selling product @ every shoot they attend. They make sales which in turn turns to profits.

When the outlay for pitch men surpasses the incoming receipts in sales, it's time to cut and regroup before rehiring a new plethera of salesmens (shooters).

Yes, in the car business we call is "Advertising Expenses". Same here in archery. Your outlay of pro staff adds to the COS (Cost of Sale). Hoyt is cutting, thinking they will add $$$ by subtraction. Thats a corporate thing. My company always seemed to think if they cut expenses, that expense would fall to the bottom line. Foolish, but wishful thinking in how to tinker with profitablity. Sometimes in archery, it might work for a year or two.

For me personally ? I happened to place alot of stock in Dudley. Why ? I'm shooting Hoyt the last 10 years maybe ? He does a great job tech wise breaking down the bows and gives great heads up and tuning tips for the bow. He's good for Hoyt,and when you are poking around thinking about a new Hoyt. You watch him break the bow down and he gets into the bows eccentrics very well.

Hoyt has a couple other people I will have to get familiar with.

Dudley had Pete Shepley on his Podcast,I suspect he's going there. He was adamant about the Podcast, being Shelpley was on the Podcast,Shepley musta seen dollars,which I think there is too,and did the investment, thats what this will be an investment. Dudley will be selling bows by Podcast just talking about the bows.

Rogan is Dudley technician. However, Cam Hanes brought him into archery. Not sure what Rogan does. He shoots his Hoyt GREAT. Might shoot a PSE ?? Or if it's Mathews. We shall see. But I did see Steve Rinella Meat Eater show being sponsored by Hoyt this past week,not Mathews.


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

And Dud is also JR’s shooting coach because he sure dosnt anchor like Cam behind his neck lol.


Rumor I heard was Aaron Snyder called all of them sissies and bet they couldn’t kill an animal between the lot of them with a trad bow next season. All of them are going to Mongolia to learn the horse bow then they are going to a reservation in New Mexico to take Peyote (not Cam) and learn native archery. First one to kill a buffalo wins bet and losers have to spend a week with Goggins. 

The first Nock-On bow is going to be a 3 piece takedown recurve in black and flo green.

...thats what I heard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rconl (Dec 26, 2017)

Love it antlermass I've been watching Dudley for years and can honestly say I had no idea what bow he was shooting just listened learned and watched his execution .


----------



## Spencer121 (Nov 22, 2017)

I would guess back to Matthews


----------



## slider1585 (Sep 27, 2008)

i wish him the best. Learned a lot from him the past few years


----------



## slider1585 (Sep 27, 2008)

but if i had a guess i would say PSE


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Where ever he goes, it will be good for the company. Wish him and the company the best. He is definitely an ambassador to the sport and has helped so many people in the sport do so well for themselves. I have lived it personally and seen it nationally. Pretty good gig for him.


----------



## Capra (Mar 7, 2010)

I heard the exact same thing BUT you missed a key detail ! After they kill the Buff they have to hand tan the hide and the use the sinew to back a self bow to then kill and Elk.



Anchor Zero Six said:


> And Dud is also JR’s shooting coach because he sure dosnt anchor like Cam behind his neck lol.
> 
> 
> Rumor I heard was Aaron Snyder called all of them sissies and bet they couldn’t kill an animal between the lot of them with a trad bow next season. All of them are going to Mongolia to learn the horse bow then they are going to a reservation in New Mexico to take Peyote (not Cam) and learn native archery. First one to kill a buffalo wins bet and losers have to spend a week with Goggins.
> ...


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

Fer reelz bro? 

Thats intense, betcha Barklow and Rinella came up with that part!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Anchor Zero Six said:


> And Dud is also JR’s shooting coach because he sure dosnt anchor like Cam behind his neck lol.
> 
> 
> Rumor I heard was Aaron Snyder called all of them sissies and bet they couldn’t kill an animal between the lot of them with a trad bow next season. All of them are going to Mongolia to learn the horse bow then they are going to a reservation in New Mexico to take Peyote (not Cam) and learn native archery. First one to kill a buffalo wins bet and losers have to spend a week with Goggins.
> ...


Would love to see a Nock on recurve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep. 





Boatman71 said:


> And as a follower of Dud...if he goes to what ever brand...i dont care. I shoot what I want. He has helped SO many people with his videos, podcasts, etc etc myself included. If your not a fan...sucks to be you I guess. PSE, Mathews, Bowtech, Elite (not likely) Obsession, I dont care. The guy has done so much for so many people, AND NEVER talks down a brand of bow to someone that shoots it. Class act period. Something hard to find on this websight at times.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

I'll take a wild shot here. G5. That's where he's going. I'm glad he's leaving Hoyt because there's two bow companies that are mindnumbingly uninteresting to me is hoyt and mathews. I have a hard time having respect for anybody that's with Hoyt or Mathews really.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I'll take a wild shot here. G5. That's where he's going. I'm glad he's leaving Hoyt because there's two bow companies that are mindnumbingly uninteresting to me is hoyt and mathews. I have a hard time having respect for anybody that's with Hoyt or Mathews really.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


How can you disrespect people just because they shoot a certain brand bow? Especially Dudley who does so much for archery and hunting. Respect should be given to someone that puts that kind of time in and cares for the sport and not be taken away because of equipment brands they shoot. What brand vehicle do you drive and do you disrespect people that drive a different brand?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVikingCO (Sep 13, 2018)

Wolfey said:


> How can you disrespect people just because they shoot a certain brand bow? Especially Dudley who does so much for archery and hunting. Respect should be given to someone that puts that kind of time in and cares for the sport and not be taken away because of equipment brands they shoot. What brand vehicle do you drive and do you disrespect people that drive a different brand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Agree. Shoot what feels and works best for YOU, regardless of brand.

I’ve been a Hoyt guy for a long time. I always shoot all the new bows every year to see what changes come out, what feels best, etc. Hoyt has always been the best for me.

This year I bought a Mathews VXR 31.5 because it’s freakin’ awesome! I shot ALL the new bows because making a decision.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Evidently since this post is on Page 9, Mr. John Dudley does stir up a media craze. His life's bio certainly speaks for itself: John Dudley is a leading professional archer and one of the highest respected archery coaches worldwide. He was introduced to archery over 30 years ago as a way to harvest organic wild game for his family. To better himself as a hunter, John started shooting competitive target archery and then turned Pro in 1997 with a great following to this day.


----------



## spruis (Jan 15, 2015)

The rule for jobs is to not quit your job until you have another. I suggest this probably applies here. Otherwise this is like the pro athletes asking to be let out of their contracts, thinking there is a much better deal available, and then finding out there is not.


----------



## thisisdonut (Dec 10, 2019)

Haha, I was one of those people, thats my guess, PSE.


----------



## thisisdonut (Dec 10, 2019)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> I saw a bunch of people saying PSE on Instagram


Haha, that was me, my first suspicion for sure, now that I've seen that NockOn Carbon PSE, WE KNOW IT!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Will this be aired on ESPN like Lebron James's, ''The Decision?''


----------



## DCarpenter (Dec 1, 2010)

I have restrained myself from posting on this thread as I usually try to avoid arguing on the internet, but I just have a couple things to say. 

It's really easy to be dismissive and condescending about someone else without ever looking at the man or woman in the mirror. It's like no one here has ever left one job for a higher paying job or one that's more satisfying. Even if you have really good friends at the previous job.

To all the people saying "who cares", I would just like to remind them that this is a "archery" forum and people get on here to discuss ARCHERY! It might not be in your wheelhouse but don't belittle someone because they care about something you don't. 

I wouldn't call myself a John Dudley fan but I respect the amount of people he has brought into this passion we share. He is without a doubt an influential person to archery. I personally don't care what bow brand he shoots but I do acknowledge that some people will. It won't affect my bow choices but I can't say that watching a tuning video or bow build doesn't make that model or brand more accessible simply because it knocks down the learning curve. 



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Wolfey said:


> How can you disrespect people just because they shoot a certain brand bow? Especially Dudley who does so much for archery and hunting. Respect should be given to someone that puts that kind of time in and cares for the sport and not be taken away because of equipment brands they shoot. What brand vehicle do you drive and do you disrespect people that drive a different brand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I don't disrespect Dudley but I have a hard time respecting guys that shoot Matthews or Hoyt because I find Matthews and Hoyt to be mind-numbingly uninteresting. As far as Vehicles go it would be dudes with killer exhaust systems .usually they're all tatted up too. in my opinion they have to be noticed by others and I find that to be really annoying and while I'm at it hunting show host that are driving down the road while looking at the camera that's in the passenger seat saying we're going to the Outfitter .they got pictures of Rockstar and skyscraper. Were going to get him. I find that to be extraordinary annoying and unsafe.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Normash Shwacks said:


> and while I'm at it hunting show host that are driving down the road while looking at the camera that's in the passenger seat saying we're going to the Outfitter .they got pictures of Rockstar and skyscraper. Were going to get him. I find that to be extraordinary annoying and unsafe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Says the guy whos profile picture is of him taking a picture of himself while driving his car. Nice.....


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

Kyle_Ensley said:


> Says the guy whos profile picture is of him taking a picture of himself while driving his car. Nice.....



Bwahahaha!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

thisisdonut said:


> Haha, that was me, my first suspicion for sure, now that I've seen that NockOn Carbon PSE, WE KNOW IT!


he could NOT have picked a better bow or hotter model to put his name on .with huge back order list already for that model
I ordered my bow in December not because Dudley or trying to be like him...but I am excited to watch him tune and shoot give
tips on this bow...surprise that interest me ? .. hearing from fan boys that he don't really like the bow or brand they suck he's just doing if for the money who cares what he says ....Sad ...its funny because if he does not care really about the new Brand then he never really cared about the old brand too...so what is it ? is it possible he likes the new design and new to him cam system ? nah 
he has no preference when it comes to shooting its just money no joy ..job only ......that's if he really is going to PSE soon find out
I am sure


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

ArcheryRoad said:


> View attachment 7036687
> 
> 
> conservewild said:
> ...


By gawd is Shane...Shane McMahon is here. Shane O Mac! (In JR’s voice of course)


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

frog gigger said:


> Will this be aired on ESPN like Lebron James's, ''The Decision?''


no, it will more likely be turned into a 12 month reality show to be revealed in episode 52


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> frog gigger said:
> 
> 
> > Will this be aired on ESPN like Lebron James's, ''The Decision?''
> ...


 I’m camped out front as I type hoping to get Dudley to autograph my Mathews.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

conservewild said:


> I’m camped out front as I type hoping to get Dudley to autograph my Mathews.


good luck! don't give up, he'll show


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> good luck! don't give up, he'll show


Pretty sure I already saw him at the bar on my walk over


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> no, it will more likely be turned into a 12 month reality show to be revealed in episode 52


With special guest star, Tay Tay.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Kyle_Ensley said:


> Says the guy whos profile picture is of him taking a picture of himself while driving his car. Nice.....


I was in the right lane. I have a lot of friends that are cops too. So don't worry about it.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0311 (Jan 8, 2020)

He's gonna show up at ATA wearing a Bowtech shirt


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

thisisdonut said:


> Haha, that was me, my first suspicion for sure, now that I've seen that NockOn Carbon PSE, WE KNOW IT!


Suddenly I have way more respect for Dudley.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Normash Shwacks said:


> Suddenly I have way more respect for Dudley.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


This guy is just upset he can't afford a good bow


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I was in the right lane. I have a lot of friends that are cops too. So don't worry about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You can't hit somebody when you are in the right lane? Good to know...


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

idk?...........

Seems to be a great teacher, and advocate for hunters.
Ive learned alot from his videos, and podcasts.
I for one will check out the bows, and other
products he endorses.
Best of luck to him:thumbs_up


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Someone needs to explain why hoyt is behind technologically? Other bows are not shooting faster drawing better or ??? That statement is pure bs. Tell me what other companies offer that makes the bows better technologically!


----------



## H80Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

When there was no one putting out the content he was, he did it for free to build his brand and the sport. Dude put out thousands of hours worth of videos and podcasts FOR FREE and people still badmouth him. It’s pathetic. I’d love to meet the guy. I don’t know who’s done more for archery the past 5 years.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

ProXXX said:


> Someone needs to explain why hoyt is behind technologically? Other bows are not shooting faster drawing better or ??? That statement is pure bs. Tell me what other companies offer that makes the bows better technologically!


not disagreeing with you but i think most would say their lack of innovation. Bowtechs deadlock cam, Elites new bow with shifting pockets, Mathews with the switchweights. None of those maybe better since all bows can do what needs to be done for tuning purposes or weight reductions. Those companies i just mentioned are just innovating new things to help the tunning process of the bow without a bow press or able to switch weight easier without buying new limbs. Better overall??? only the person can decide that. I think a lot of people were expecting hoyt to make leaps and bounds on their new bows but they just tweak minor things and call it a massive improvement. I for one think their QD is the biggest issue with them lately.


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

pnw-bowhunter said:


> As a new member who loves archery, the disrespect on this forum is a huge turnoff.


It can be sometimes, that is for sure.


----------



## BowhnterSV (Aug 27, 2019)

I have heard he is either taking over a company or bought into a company. I heard it was PSE but I’m not sure. Either way hope the guy the best and I appreciate all he is doing for the sport. Kinda sad seeing him put down a Hoyt but it will be interesting to see what he is doing exactly


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

BowhnterSV said:


> I have heard he is either taking over a company or bought into a company. I heard it was PSE but I’m not sure. Either way hope the guy the best and I appreciate all he is doing for the sport. Kinda sad seeing him put down a Hoyt but it will be interesting to see what he is doing exactly


I could see him buying into PSE but definitely will not be taking over and honestly I doubt he is buying in to any company. More than likely a sponsorship relationship that is open meaning we are still free to see and experience other brands but at night we come home and still get in bed together.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

It's a big opportunity for John and the company he'll be involved in. Good for both parties involved.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

conservewild said:


> I’m camped out front as I type hoping to get Dudley to autograph my Mathews.


:mg:


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

conservewild said:


> I’m camped out front as I type hoping to get Dudley to autograph my Mathews.


Is that your pet name for it?


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

C-fused said:


> Is that your pet name for it?


Awesome!!!!


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

C-fused said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> > I’m camped out front as I type hoping to get Dudley to autograph my Mathews.
> ...


 I “accidentally” almost bumped into Dudley today if you know what I mean highlight of my day I almost touched him!


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

conservewild said:


> I “accidentally” almost bumped into Dudley today if you know what I mean highlight of my day I almost touched him!


So you're saying you almost :fencing: with Dudley?


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Kyle_Ensley said:


> Says the guy whos profile picture is of him taking a picture of himself while driving his car. Nice.....


hahahahaha. Nice catch!!


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Caarcher59 (Nov 18, 2018)

sambone said:


> Kyle_Ensley said:
> 
> 
> > Says the guy whos profile picture is of him taking a picture of himself while driving his car. Nice.....
> ...


What was even better was the guys response to why it's ok for him to do it.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Cbass said:


> You can't hit somebody when you are in the right lane? Good to know...


It's unlikely when you're doing 35

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

So I shoot a PSE and I quite enjoy John Dudley's videos and podcasts. I honestly could care less who he signs with however how much do you think PSE will be kicking themselves after all of this hype if John Dudley had never planned on signing with PSE and he signs elsewhere?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thundersnow (Nov 15, 2014)

Normash Shwacks said:


> Cbass said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hit somebody when you are in the right lane? Good to know...
> ...


Since the thread is off track anyway, I have a PSA.... do not bike or run on the roads in SE Iowa.....


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

C-fused said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> > I “accidentally” almost bumped into Dudley today if you know what I mean highlight of my day I almost touched him!
> ...


 had to sign an NDA like Jeter did in the 90s


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Maybe Dudley is teaming up with Kevin Strother to build a new bow.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

eskimoohunt said:


> Yup


They misspelled yuge.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Halpenny said:


> So I shoot a PSE and I quite enjoy John Dudley's videos and podcasts. I honestly could care less who he signs with however how much do you think PSE will be kicking themselves after all of this hype if John Dudley had never planned on signing with PSE and he signs elsewhere?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


He is most likely “signed” right now, just the public doesn’t know.


----------



## pnw-bowhunter (Dec 25, 2019)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I don't disrespect Dudley but I have a hard time respecting guys that shoot Matthews or Hoyt because I find Matthews and Hoyt to be mind-numbingly uninteresting. As far as Vehicles go it would be dudes with killer exhaust systems .usually they're all tatted up too. in my opinion they have to be noticed by others and I find that to be really annoying and while I'm at it hunting show host that are driving down the road while looking at the camera that's in the passenger seat saying we're going to the Outfitter .they got pictures of Rockstar and skyscraper. Were going to get him. I find that to be extraordinary annoying and unsafe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Lol i am fully sleeved, drive a modified car and shoot both matthews and hoyt. 

[emoji23]


----------



## Ericpalmer1$ (Dec 21, 2019)

That is what i was thinking


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

Dudley for President..!!


----------



## Rixter66 (Dec 3, 2017)

Anchor Zero Six said:


> And Dud is also JR’s shooting coach because he sure dosnt anchor like Cam behind his neck lol.
> 
> 
> Rumor I heard was Aaron Snyder called all of them sissies and bet they couldn’t kill an animal between the lot of them with a trad bow next season. All of them are going to Mongolia to learn the horse bow then they are going to a reservation in New Mexico to take Peyote (not Cam) and learn native archery. First one to kill a buffalo wins bet and losers have to spend a week with Goggins.
> ...


I would pay money to see that, especially the losers. :dog1::dog1::dog1:


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

“Who cares?”
I care. And lots of other folks that find all things archery related interesting. If you don’t care then move on. No one is interested in your “I’m too cool for school post” letting us all know YOU don’t care. 

“He did it only for the money”
Almost for sure not true. Anyone who has been lucky enough to be at the top of their respective disciple knows that these guys and gals are looking at a much bigger picture then just the money. If you don’t get that, then you for sure are not near the top of any disciple. 

“Im not influenced by marketing”
Maybe, maybe not. But theres no question marketing works otherwise no one work do it. The best marketing is the marketing that the consumer doesn’t realize is marketing. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Whenever someone says its not about the money, you can guarentee its about the money.


----------



## Team Mike (Jul 29, 2016)

I don’t know what I’m going to do, does anyone want a hoyt defiant turbo? He’s going to make a boat load of $ and help make a great product. Good for him and I’ll still watch his videos.


----------



## Brenden23 (Jan 9, 2020)

Based on what he said on his "Bitter Sweet" podcast, his podcast with Pete and both of them having a big announcement this Thursday... he is going to PSE.


----------



## englum_06 (Jan 24, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Whenever someone says its not about the money, you can guarentee its about the money.


Dudley has bigger things in mind than that... it’s not just a contractual move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1dwally (May 14, 2015)

Whaack said:


> “Who cares?”
> I care. And lots of other folks that find all things archery related interesting. If you don’t care then move on. No one is interested in your “I’m too cool for school post” letting us all know YOU don’t care.
> 
> “He did it only for the money”
> ...


Looks like the covert marketing has successfully converted another "Disciple" willing to preach the good word. 

I enjoyed the podcasts when it was more information and less marketing. Problem with most companies is they spend more on marketing than they do on R&D, mostly because people are easily influenced by celebrity, hype and BS. I guess sales people just recognize salesman when we see them! Peek A Boo I See You......


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

M1dwally said:


> Looks like the covert marketing has successfully converted another "Disciple" willing to preach the good word.
> 
> I enjoyed the podcasts when it was more information and less marketing. Problem with most companies is they spend more on marketing than they do on R&D, mostly because people are easily influenced by celebrity, hype and BS. I guess sales people just recognize salesman when we see them! Peek A Boo I See You......


Did John tell you he’s only doing it for the money and he doesn’t care about PSE because you’re special or are you just assuming?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

englum_06 said:


> Dudley has bigger things in mind than that... it’s not just a contractual move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear the weather is great this time a year down in fantasy land. Enjoy it.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Beer money has nothing to do with it.team Hoyt is just really boring. Who could blame him for leaving.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Like the guy a lot. Great move on his and PSE’s part. Pretty impressive that Prince Harry is making the announcement on Thursday.


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

HighwayHunter said:


> Did John tell you he’s only doing it for the money and he doesn’t care about PSE because you’re special or are you just assuming?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And a salesman lies about the product to “ convince” people it’s actually something it’s not. Everything Dudley has endorsed is actually very good equipment. Easton arrows, as everyone already knows has one of the best hunting line of arrows on the market. Their target arrows are second to none. Easton arrows have won more tournaments and podium finishes than anything out there. Carter is as good a release as you can buy. Perfect customer service. Hoyt bows have been a good platform forever and still has the winningest target rig in professional venues. Now as far as target bows. PSE and Hoyt are very close in looks and feel . Why the badmouth about a guy switching to something and pushing products is beyond me. We wear our favorite football jerseys on Sunday and drink the “best” beer in the world while stuffing handfuls of the most advertised chips on TV and kick the coffee table when your team fumbled the last throw. So why is it any different for some to follow an archer and buy a product that he says is good, when it’s really already been tried and tested and worth the hype anyway? He’s one of the best teachers ( for free) with his podcasts and videos articles and does a lot for the sport everyday , but yet gets hated on for doing the same thing we all do. Why do you shoot the bow you shoot? Because in your head, it’s the best out there. Any whether we all admit it or not we are influenced more than we know or say we are on most things we do and buy. But regardless of where Dudley signs he’s still going to be an awesome person and teacher for archery.


----------



## M1dwally (May 14, 2015)

HighwayHunter said:


> Did John tell you he’s only doing it for the money and he doesn’t care about PSE because you’re special or are you just assuming?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need something stronger than Black Rifle in the morning because you won't find money or PSE mentioned in my post. Who's making assumptions? I simply stated that I lost interest in the podcast, and frankly him, when they became infomercials rather than informational. But go ahead, take your 15 minutes of fame, tell us all what he's told you!


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Centerpoint said:


> And a salesman lies about the product to “ convince” people it’s actually something it’s not. Everything Dudley has endorsed is actually very good equipment. Easton arrows, as everyone already knows has one of the best hunting line of arrows on the market. Their target arrows are second to none. Easton arrows have won more tournaments and podium finishes than anything out there. Carter is as good a release as you can buy. Perfect customer service. Hoyt bows have been a good platform forever and still has the winningest target rig in professional venues. Now as far as target bows. PSE and Hoyt are very close in looks and feel . Why the badmouth about a guy switching to something and pushing products is beyond me. We wear our favorite football jerseys on Sunday and drink the “best” beer in the world while stuffing handfuls of the most advertised chips on TV and kick the coffee table when your team fumbled the last throw. So why is it any different for some to follow an archer and buy a product that he says is good, when it’s really already been tried and tested and worth the hype anyway? He’s one of the best teachers ( for free) with his podcasts and videos articles and does a lot for the sport everyday , but yet gets hated on for doing the same thing we all do. Why do you shoot the bow you shoot? Because in your head, it’s the best out there. Any whether we all admit it or not we are influenced more than we know or say we are on most things we do and buy. But regardless of where Dudley signs he’s still going to be an awesome person and teacher for archery.


I’m arguing against the “this is only a money thing” argument 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

M1dwally said:


> You need something stronger than Black Rifle in the morning because you won't find money or PSE mentioned in my post. Who's making assumptions? I simply stated that I lost interest in the podcast, and frankly him, when they became infomercials rather than informational. But go ahead, take your 15 minutes of fame, tell us all what he's told you!


No you’re the pro that knows everyone’s intentions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1dwally (May 14, 2015)

HighwayHunter said:


> No you’re the pro that knows everyone’s intentions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, at least that dry fire didn't hurt anyone or break your equipment!


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Aren’t we all heading off to work this morning to make money? How many of us seriously say it’s a deep passion for the product or service we do bringing home our paychecks?

With that said I think Hoyts more about marketing than cutting edge technology and keeping the prices low. 

Nice move John

The guy gives out expert advice freely that we don’t have to pay him a dime for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

M1dwally said:


> Looks like the covert marketing has successfully converted another "Disciple" willing to preach the good word.
> 
> I enjoyed the podcasts when it was more information and less marketing. Problem with most companies is they spend more on marketing than they do on R&D, mostly because people are easily influenced by celebrity, hype and BS. I guess sales people just recognize salesman when we see them! Peek A Boo I See You......


Nope. Don’t use a single product Dudley promotes. Was using Sitka years before he converted. Just think he’s great for our sport and I support anyone who is a positive influence on archers and hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, I guess today is the day we find out if it's PSE or not. Well... we all know it's PSE. :secret:


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Brenden23 said:


> Based on what he said on his "Bitter Sweet" podcast, his podcast with Pete and both of them having a big announcement this Thursday... he is going to PSE.


Great first post!


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

PSE just posted on IG with a green logo


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Bowjunky just put in on fb..pse evoke ntn bow


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Man, not that it surprises me but there are a lot of cynical and unhappy people in this world. Negativity is a very unbecoming trait. Carry on all you negative nancies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep It's official its PSE.


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

Whaack said:


> “Who cares?”
> I care. And lots of other folks that find all things archery related interesting. If you don’t care then move on. No one is interested in your “I’m too cool for school post” letting us all know YOU don’t care.
> 
> “He did it only for the money”
> ...


These arguments are pretty persuasive. I’d agree on all accounts. Dudley has been the point of entry for really detailed teaching of various processes and techniques that made a huge impact on my learning as an adult entry new archer & bowhunter.


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

PSE is my guess


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going to go against the consensus and I think it will be Mathews!!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

MNarrow said:


> I'm going to go against the consensus and I think it will be Mathews!!


Already on Facebook it's PSE

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Centerpoint said:


> And a salesman lies about the product to “ convince” people it’s actually something it’s not. Everything Dudley has endorsed is actually very good equipment. Easton arrows, as everyone already knows has one of the best hunting line of arrows on the market. Their target arrows are second to none. Easton arrows have won more tournaments and podium finishes than anything out there. Carter is as good a release as you can buy. Perfect customer service. Hoyt bows have been a good platform forever and still has the winningest target rig in professional venues. Now as far as target bows. PSE and Hoyt are very close in looks and feel . Why the badmouth about a guy switching to something and pushing products is beyond me. We wear our favorite football jerseys on Sunday and drink the “best” beer in the world while stuffing handfuls of the most advertised chips on TV and kick the coffee table when your team fumbled the last throw. So why is it any different for some to follow an archer and buy a product that he says is good, when it’s really already been tried and tested and worth the hype anyway? He’s one of the best teachers ( for free) with his podcasts and videos articles and does a lot for the sport everyday , but yet gets hated on for doing the same thing we all do. Why do you shoot the bow you shoot? Because in your head, it’s the best out there. Any whether we all admit it or not we are influenced more than we know or say we are on most things we do and buy. But regardless of where Dudley signs he’s still going to be an awesome person and teacher for archery.


Salesman that lie about product don't tend to stick around to long. 

I would rather tell the truth and lose a sale than lie to someone about what my stuff can do. Hell I have customers that want to do certain things with the stuff I sell and if I don't think its the right thing then I will suggest they go to my competitor. If you do it long enough you realize integrity and doing what is right is worth more than the headaches of making money on a single sale. Also in the long run you will build relationships that will have you selling more.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Rev44 said:


> Already on Facebook it's PSE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It's been confirmed PSE for days now.......


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Hopefully they come out with a flagship bow that doesn't cost a ridiculous amount. Bow prices are just stupid. They have gone up so much over the last 15 years. I have no problem dropping 1,000 on a gun because in 4-5 years from now it will be worth at least 800. Bows may be worse than a car.


----------



## Cissell (Dec 16, 2010)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7GgYdTAZk9/?igshid=oads22wzf7ty


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

Was hoping for Mathews


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

From dudleys instagram


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

maxx98 said:


> Hopefully they come out with a flagship bow that doesn't cost a ridiculous amount. Bow prices are just stupid. They have gone up so much over the last 15 years. I have no problem dropping 1,000 on a gun because in 4-5 years from now it will be worth at least 800. Bows may be worse than a car.


Amen!


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

Whaack said:


> “Who cares?”
> I care. And lots of other folks that find all things archery related interesting. If you don’t care then move on. No one is interested in your “I’m too cool for school post” letting us all know YOU don’t care.
> 
> “He did it only for the money”
> ...


I disagree with your money take. 99 % of CEO’s, athletes, etc, do not take another job or position for less money. Athletes for instance say all they care about are championships, but yet one team doesn’t sign 30 all- pro guys for 100K each. If someone did, theyd win every year, but they don’t because nobody at the top of their field is going to accept bottom end pay. You can believe whatever you want but when guys say it’s not about the money they are usually full of it. I’ve heard so many colleagues say they became doctors in order to help ppl and so forth, and I hate to break it to ppl but I know them and they are strictly motivated by money. It’s just a nice thing to say so you don’t come off as a douche.


----------



## Camp Chef (Jul 27, 2017)

Just saw on Instagram that he’s with PSE


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

It's much more than just a sponsorship. I told him I thought PSE has made great bows the last few years, but done a terrible job at marketing them and getting out of their old mold. He's the perfect person to fix all of their issues and take them to another level. And since I already own all PSE's, I'm good to go on bows.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

He's going to Athens.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Bowman1989 said:


> I disagree with your money take. 99 % of CEO’s, athletes, etc, do not take another job or position for less money. Athletes for instance say all they care about are championships, but yet one team doesn’t sign 30 all- pro guys for 100K each. If someone did, theyd win every year, but they don’t because nobody at the top of their field is going to accept bottom end pay. You can believe whatever you want but when guys say it’s not about the money they are usually full of it. I’ve heard so many colleagues say they became doctors in order to help ppl and so forth, and I hate to break it to ppl but I know them and they are strictly motivated by money. It’s just a nice thing to say so you don’t come off as a douche.


You’re generalizing. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...million-pay-cut-to-play-for-the-warriors.html

https://www.google.com/amp/s/brobible.com/sports/article/tom-brady-pay-cuts-help-patriots/amp/


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

You can tell Dud has been off his training regiment. Dude looks heavier than I have ever seen! This is coming from a guy that has put on 15 since Thanksgiving. 

I like Dudley a lot. He provides great info and seems like a good guy. 

My biggest complaint is he lives 30 minutes from me but the guy travels all over the country doing archery stuff for everyone and never does a thing here in Iowa. Haven't seen him at a shoot, do a seminar, etc.


----------



## NotDylan (May 4, 2014)

Tell us about the bow!


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

tmead said:


> Bowman1989 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with your money take. 99 % of CEO’s, athletes, etc, do not take another job or position for less money. Athletes for instance say all they care about are championships, but yet one team doesn’t sign 30 all- pro guys for 100K each. If someone did, theyd win every year, but they don’t because nobody at the top of their field is going to accept bottom end pay. You can believe whatever you want but when guys say it’s not about the money they are usually full of it. I’ve heard so many colleagues say they became doctors in order to help ppl and so forth, and I hate to break it to ppl but I know them and they are strictly motivated by money. It’s just a nice thing to say so you don’t come off as a douche.
> ...


Nope I said 99%. 
So you found 1 out of 1600 NFL players and 1 out of 400 NBA players.... like I said 99% do it for the money. Also Durant left this past year for more money.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> You can tell Dud has been off his training regiment. Dude looks heavier than I have ever seen! This is coming from a guy that has put on 15 since Thanksgiving.
> 
> I like Dudley a lot. He provides great info and seems like a good guy.
> 
> My biggest complaint is he lives 30 minutes from me but the guy travels all over the country doing archery stuff for everyone and never does a thing here in Iowa. Haven't seen him at a shoot, do a seminar, etc.



Maxx, I am 50 minutes from him and I have local buddies that are big followers as well. We all feel the same. Would be nice if he would support the locals a little more, you are not alone.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Boatman71 said:


> Maxx, I am 50 minutes from him and I have local buddies that are big followers as well. We all feel the same. Would be nice if he would support the locals a little more, you are not alone.


A little is the key word. Just do something!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

77chevy said:


> Who is John Dudley?
> 
> seriously, I don't know.


Exactly...^^^


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Bowman1989 said:


> I disagree with your money take. 99 % of CEO’s, athletes, etc, do not take another job or position for less money. Athletes for instance say all they care about are championships, but yet one team doesn’t sign 30 all- pro guys for 100K each. If someone did, theyd win every year, but they don’t because nobody at the top of their field is going to accept bottom end pay. You can believe whatever you want but when guys say it’s not about the money they are usually full of it. I’ve heard so many colleagues say they became doctors in order to help ppl and so forth, and I hate to break it to ppl but I know them and they are strictly motivated by money. It’s just a nice thing to say so you don’t come off as a douche.


Tom Brady


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> You can tell Dud has been off his training regiment. Dude looks heavier than I have ever seen! This is coming from a guy that has put on 15 since Thanksgiving.
> 
> I like Dudley a lot. He provides great info and seems like a good guy.
> 
> My biggest complaint is he lives 30 minutes from me but the guy travels all over the country doing archery stuff for everyone and never does a thing here in Iowa. Haven't seen him at a shoot, do a seminar, etc.


He used to, quite a bit back in the TV show days 8-10 years ago. Now Iowa for whatever reason doesn't bring in the numbers to shows and seminars.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> He used to, quite a bit back in the TV show days 8-10 years ago. Now Iowa for whatever reason doesn't bring in the numbers to shows and seminars.


Ya I didn't follow him years ago but I am guessing if he hasn't done anything in that long and he did it again he would bring in some numbers.


----------



## Berzerker9 (Aug 14, 2013)

So does that mean that PSE is going to have a Sitka pattern now?
Because that bow looks like it is in Sub Alpine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmhall14 (Apr 8, 2013)

Evo NTN 33


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Bowman1989 said:


> Nope I said 99%.
> So you found 1 out of 1600 NFL players and 1 out of 400 NBA players.... like I said 99% do it for the money. Also Durant left this past year for more money.


 This thread is not about the 99 percent, it’s about one person to which you are projecting your bias on to.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> He used to, quite a bit back in the TV show days 8-10 years ago. Now Iowa for whatever reason doesn't bring in the numbers to shows and seminars.


I think his following locally has skyrocketed as of the last few years. Everyone knows he is very busy, but I'm with Maxx, would be nice if he would show a little support locally. A couple of my buddies I shoot with are from Indianola, the only time they ever see him is when he is out and about doing daily routines. Mid Iowa Archers is based in Indianola and they have a strong club, would be cool if he could show some support there. Not complaining, just speaking for us


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Boatman71 said:


> I think his following locally has skyrocketed as of the last few years. Everyone knows he is very busy, but I'm with Maxx, would be nice if he would show a little support locally. A couple of my buddies I shoot with are from Indianola, the only time they ever see him is when he is out and about doing daily routines. Mid Iowa Archers is based in Indianola and they have a strong club, would be cool if he could show some support there. Not complaining, just speaking for us


The fall shoot right before hunting season is always a good time! He is probably hunting already by then though.

Do they do a spring one? I am more of a hunter than a shooter but I do enjoy taking my boys to that one.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

No wonder my dealer still aint received my replacement limbs for my PSE. they've been busy trying to sign Dudley but that's cool Dudley's a great addition to PSE his motivation has always been to help others not himself .it's a good thing.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

How the hell does he end his contract with Hoyt on 12/31 and 9 days later have a bow come out (that he supposedly had input on)? 

I like Dudley, like his content, but GTFO with this talk on his podcast of being loyal to Hoyt until the last minute. Loyal should mean more than only bringing a Hoyt bow to the deer stand for the final hunt.


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

trial153 said:


> Whenever someone says its not about the money, you can guarentee its about the money.


Solid assumption


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is he sticking with Easton? I buy his arrows bc it’s the same arrow I’ve shot for years but I don’t have to piece all the components together and it’s the same price as the cheapest places for putting together the shaft, brass and bars. No big deal if I have to do it. Jw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

nock on !!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

WifeHatesMe said:


> How the hell does he end his contract with Hoyt on 12/31 and 9 days later have a bow come out (that he supposedly had input on)?
> 
> I like Dudley, like his content, but GTFO with this talk on his podcast of being loyal to Hoyt until the last minute. Loyal should mean more than only bringing a Hoyt bow to the deer stand for the final hunt.


I am sure the contract has to do with what he could publicly shoot. Hoyt knew he was leaving and knew he was working on something different. 

Correct me if I am wrong but those are tweaks to bows PSE has already had. They will pitch it up like its this new great different things when in reality its minor differences.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> The fall shoot right before hunting season is always a good time! He is probably hunting already by then though.
> 
> Do they do a spring one? I am more of a hunter than a shooter but I do enjoy taking my boys to that one.


Spring time means turkey time. He travels a lot year round and has a dedicated turkey camp in the spring


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Spring time means turkey time. He travels a lot year round and has a dedicated turkey camp in the spring


Oh I was asking more for myself so I could shoot the spring one also.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> I am sure the contract has to do with what he could publicly shoot. Hoyt knew he was leaving and knew he was working on something different.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but those are tweaks to bows PSE has already had. They will pitch it up like its this new great different things when in reality its minor differences.


There are some cool tweeks and additions though


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> There are some cool tweeks and additions though


Sure my point being it wasn't a 8 month R&D session to get those bows to were they are today.


----------



## wildcats10 (Apr 13, 2016)

He will definitely help the marketing/advertising side of PSE


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Is he sticking with Easton? I buy his arrows bc it’s the same arrow I’ve shot for years but I don’t have to piece all the components together and it’s the same price as the cheapest places for putting together the shaft, brass and bars. No big deal if I have to do it. Jw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, it appears in the pics from the email PSE just sent out that he is using his same arrows. Id think if that deal was over he would at least have blank arrows in those pics. I kinda thought the Easton deal would fall out because Hoyt is owned by Easton, but it at least looks like that relationship might continue. 

As far as the bow, its just not the specs I prefer. I prefer 30-32 ATA, this one is 33. It appears as though 1 cam will have all the draw length options in a modular cam system. With a 27" draw, Id be at the ass end of the efficiency of that cam system. I'm sure next year they'll expand the line. I shot the RX4 turbo, and I'm sold on it. Ill try the Helix Turbo soon to be sure, but I think it will be between those 2 for my next bow.

I look forward to what Dud does with PSE now that he has input from the ground floor. I like to support him because, say whatever you will about money, the dude loves archery and teaching. Hopefully next year they offer something similar in ATA/Speed to the Hoyt alpha/ultra and turbo models or at least split the cam draw lengths to get more efficiency if youre a short draw.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

WifeHatesMe said:


> How the hell does he end his contract with Hoyt on 12/31 and 9 days later have a bow come out (that he supposedly had input on)?
> 
> I like Dudley, like his content, but GTFO with this talk on his podcast of being loyal to Hoyt until the last minute. Loyal should mean more than only bringing a Hoyt bow to the deer stand for the final hunt.


Did you watch the live feed? I don’t think it was a big secret in the industry. Just a secret to the public.
Also, I think the bow they had at the show is more or less a prototype


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Mother Theresa would be jealous of the amount of perfect people on this website with the ethics of an angel! Incredible....


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> There are some cool tweeks and additions though


So what are the changes besides BOLD New Graphics? I'm sure its in the live feed, but cannot tune in.


----------



## wpgarcher (Apr 24, 2013)

Pse is going to have an awesome year


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

agwrestler said:


> So what are the changes besides BOLD New Graphics? I'm sure its in the live feed, but cannot tune in.


New "kick stand" feature that screws in to the bottom of the riser for the range and ground blinds, and a widened arrow shelf for limb driven rests. Probably so his signature limb driven rest works better on the bows. 

Nothing huge but considering the time frame, its not bad.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

WifeHatesMe said:


> How the hell does he end his contract with Hoyt on 12/31 and 9 days later have a bow come out (that he supposedly had input on)?
> 
> I like Dudley, like his content, but GTFO with this talk on his podcast of being loyal to Hoyt until the last minute. Loyal should mean more than only bringing a Hoyt bow to the deer stand for the final hunt.


I think shooting and promoting nothing but hoyt for 20 years is pretty loyal especially favoring how many other people have jumped around. It’s still part of his job and income and if you knew things were not looking like a resign or there were better opportunities why wouldn’t you be looking around. You’d be dumb not too to me what your saying is ridiculous and dumb. 

He could of just lied and not even used his hoyt. All the pro archers and hunters shoot the stuff before they sign that’s a given. He is trying to grow his brand and you can’t be mad at it he made it from nothing and has more free content than anyone out there by a long shot. PSE is going to work better hand in hand support him and nock on which is a lot of why he moved on. Makes sense to me and I c any day I would of done any different. Maybe you because your sound perfect based on your judgement.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> The fall shoot right before hunting season is always a good time! He is probably hunting already by then though.
> 
> Do they do a spring one? I am more of a hunter than a shooter but I do enjoy taking my boys to that one.



Yes, or the Fall Festival at Pine Lake where there is normally 400 shooters. Or like last weekend the IA Pro Am.
Like I said, not complaining at all, just be a nice gesture once a year!


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

It’s been in his podcasts time and time again that when he resigned with Hoyt the last time that he had the freedom to shoot other bows, work on other bows or basically do whatever he wanted to do as far as bows are concerned. Yo can negotiate a contract before your contract is out, and when you have freedom to work on other things it just happens that way. He will be a lot better face for PSE than anyone else they have. In fact, the rest will play second fiddle to the Dud. He will be a strong part of PSE and the green is pretty damn sweet on a bow anyway. For you guys that talk about loyalty, if you got the opportunity to go to another job for $50,000-100.000$ more a year, I’m sure YOUR loyalty would go out the window. Damn has everyone forgot that companies build bows to sell and make money and use faces and figures to help promote and sell them , just like every other product in the world.


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't know the intricacies of his Hoyt contract, the archery industry, or pro staff contracts at all. All I know is he is the one that touted on his podcast saying he was loyal to the very end. I really don't care if he was or was not, I am just repeating what he said himself. Seems a bit ironic a dude is telling his "nation" on his podcast he was loyal until the contract ended and less than 2 weeks later has a bow being introduced at ATA.

Also I am not claiming to be perfect, but I am also not out there touting that I am. Dudley is a good dude and I will continue to follow him, but the timeline and his words don't coincide. That is all.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

wpgarcher said:


> Pse is going to have an awesome year


That pic seams photo shopped. 

Wrist release and cable driving rest.


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

maxx98 said:


> That pic seams photo shopped.
> 
> Wrist release and cable driving rest.


Its a nock 2 it release, and he said on the live feed that he had them integrate some type of loop in the cable to tie the elevate rest d loop material instead of having to use a limb clamp. So yeah, that part is odd - its now a cable driven system that acts like a limb driven rest.


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

Just watched the announcement on IG.

I really believe this is less about the bows and more about free reign to conduct activities he is passionate about and for PSE these activities will promote the brand and increase sales.

He dosnt need to be the top ranked shooter or coach of the next Olympic team to reach people especially those who dont follow archery. He knows how to navigate social media and YouTube very well.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gooldylocks (Nov 15, 2018)

maxx98 said:


> That pic seams photo shopped.
> 
> Wrist release and cable driving rest.


That picture is literally the PSE cover photo on Facebook. Remove your tinfoil hat.


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

RK4 said:


> Its a nock 2 it release, and he said on the live feed that he had them integrate some type of loop in the cable to tie the elevate rest d loop material instead of having to use a limb clamp. So yeah, that part is odd - its now a cable driven system that acts like a limb driven rest.


The more I look at the rest set up the more I like it. That seems like a hack that can be done to a number of bows with similar cable set ups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

That pse is a really nice looking rig. Really digging the long riser.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The rest ties into the splitter on the cables on the evolve cam. It is cut out to accept the cord from the rest


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> The rest ties into the splitter on the cables on the evolve cam. It is cut out to accept the cord from the rest


Ya I looked at the picture bad on the release. How is this consider a limb driven rest then?


----------



## Gooldylocks (Nov 15, 2018)

Also.. can we talk about how awesome the Mach 1 NockOn looks? The solid OD green riser with Optifade limbs... oof


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't see how this tie off is any different from a QAD type tie off, but also keeping what some people don't like limb driven rests - the long cord potentially getting snagged. Seems like if you are going to go cable driven, make the cable short to remove the snag issue. On top of that, the Elevate rests ships with the optional hardware to make it a cable driven rest.

I religiously use limb driven rests, hamskeas, tied to a limb clamp on limb. Ive never had an issues with it getting caught up in anything, but I can see the concern.

But, I am not a bow wizard like Dud is. Anyone want to set me straight on this?


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

maxx98 said:


> Ya I looked at the picture bad on the release. How is this consider a limb driven rest then?


Its neither...mind blown the upset of conventional thoughts has begun lol.

Seriously though it dosnt actuate like a cable drive as slack raises the rest and tension lowers it. To call it limb driven is to say it only works attached to the limb, what if I attach to an axle, is it no longer limb drive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

maxx98 said:


> Ya I looked at the picture bad on the release. How is this consider a limb driven rest then?


The splitter moves with the limb.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Anchor Zero Six said:


> Its neither...mind blown the upset of conventional thoughts has begun lol.
> 
> Seriously though it dosnt actuate like a cable drive as slack raises the rest and tension lowers it. To call it limb driven is to say it only works attached to the limb, what if I attach to an axle, is it no longer limb drive?
> 
> ...


Is the axle not inside the limb?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

when the Drury's switched from Hoyt I am sure they liked bows too as they are solid ...but Drury's kind of blew up with PSE
I expect big things for PSE and Dudley ..Very excited to see this Mach 1 NockOn


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

Kris87 said:


> Is the axle not inside the limb?


Agreed. You can set the elevate rest up as a cable driven rest and it actuates the same way as if its tied off to the limb. I don't consider the limb and axle to be functionally different. I do consider tying off to a cable very different despite the rest acting the same way.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Rixter66 said:


> I would pay money to see that, especially the losers. :dog1::dog1::dog1:


Goggins is absolute complete beast !!!!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I am not a bow tech so looking at it I would just assume it is cable driven because it is connected to ah a cable but I get what you are saying. The split isn't driven like a cable is. 

Have always shot a cable driving rest like Ripcord or QAD.  Never really dug into the advantages/disadvantages between the two different systems.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

OCHO505 said:


> Mother Theresa would be jealous of the amount of perfect people on this website with the ethics of an angel! Incredible....


Amen,great post.This place is truly loaded with jealous,small minds.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

anyone have a pic and specs of the new bow?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> anyone have a pic and specs of the new bow?


post 320 in this thread ....but none of the Mach 1 NockOn ..it got taken down


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> post 320 in this thread ....but none of the Mach 1 NockOn ..it got taken down


thanks. the aluminum looks to have some pretty good specs. the carbon will be more in the weight range i'm interested in. can't wait to see it. is it just a mach 1 with nock on decals and colors? or a new bow?


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Look on PSE’s website....info is all there.


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> thanks. the aluminum looks to have some pretty good specs. the carbon will be more in the weight range i'm interested in. can't wait to see it. is it just a mach 1 with nock on decals and colors? or a new bow?


I believe Dud said in the live feed that the Mach 1 was more graphics and color option on a already designed bow. It was very apparent during the feed that he had more input on the Aluminum model.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

https://www.psearchery.com/new-this-year/


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the looks of the new bow.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Dang no added Charge for custom 80lbs limbs on Mach 1 ...going to see if I can add that to my already custom ordered Mach 1


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

C-fused said:


> https://www.psearchery.com/new-this-year/


thanks! i was wondering if the nock on mach 1 would be a new bow, but it looks to be the same with different color schemes. i would stick with the regular one if going that route, but it's a good looking bow


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

WifeHatesMe said:


> I don't know the intricacies of his Hoyt contract, the archery industry, or pro staff contracts at all. All I know is he is the one that touted on his podcast saying he was loyal to the very end. I really don't care if he was or was not, I am just repeating what he said himself. Seems a bit ironic a dude is telling his "nation" on his podcast he was loyal until the contract ended and less than 2 weeks later has a bow being introduced at ATA.
> 
> Also I am not claiming to be perfect, but I am also not out there touting that I am. Dudley is a good dude and I will continue to follow him, but the timeline and his words don't coincide. That is all.


Did you see Hoyt’s IG post re: Dudley not renewing his contract? I’m fairly certain that he had multiple conversations with Hoyt when the subject of renewal came up. He alluded to the big driver of his switch in his podcast that Hoyt never gave him the opportunity to develop a bow and have input from a design standpoint. With his press conference saying that he’s “partnering” with PSE on developing bow designs, I suspect this was a negotiating point between Dudley and Hoyt and part of the reason for the switch. 

Back to my original point which was that Hoyt’s IG post was very positive and made: 

“ #Repost @hoytbowhunting
・・・
Thank you, Dud, for the past 15 years. You have been an amazing promoter not only for Hoyt, but for bowhunting and archery in general. Your passion is unmatched and we’ll miss working with you on a daily basis. We are happy for you and your family and what your new opportunity means for you. While our partnership has come to an end, we are grateful our friendship has not. All the best!”

This doesn’t sound to me like a contentious split. If Hoyt felt betrayed by Dudley’s working with PSE on a partnering basis, I wouldn’t think Hoyt’s response would be so lovey dovey. More of an agreed upon parting of ways. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Nate0311 (Jan 8, 2020)

I like the color


----------



## Rshwisdom (Dec 30, 2018)

I could do without the flo green string and accents, other than that it is a very good looking riser limb color combo.


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

tmead said:


> Bowman1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope I said 99%.
> ...


No bias here, I know the name but never seen his stuff. But the odds of the guy being a part of the 99.9% of people who favor capitalism is much higher than him not. You don’t have to be good at math to figure that out.


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

4IDARCHER said:


> Bowman1989 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with your money take. 99 % of CEO’s, athletes, etc, do not take another job or position for less money. Athletes for instance say all they care about are championships, but yet one team doesn’t sign 30 all- pro guys for 100K each. If someone did, theyd win every year, but they don’t because nobody at the top of their field is going to accept bottom end pay. You can believe whatever you want but when guys say it’s not about the money they are usually full of it. I’ve heard so many colleagues say they became doctors in order to help ppl and so forth, and I hate to break it to ppl but I know them and they are strictly motivated by money. It’s just a nice thing to say so you don’t come off as a douche.
> ...


I said 99% do, you came up with 1 name out if 1600 players. 1 out of 1600 means he makes up 0.06% of the league, so that means 99.64% go for the money. Thanks for proving my point and that you’re bad at math lol.


----------



## Threeyellowlabs (Jan 3, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-WLpvFsrVU Lancaster Archery just posted this on Youtube


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Bowman1989 said:


> No bias here, I know the name but never seen his stuff. But the odds of the guy being a part of the 99.9% of people who favor capitalism is much higher than him not. You don’t have to be good at math to figure that out.


For Christ sake, It took literally 5 seconds to give you two of the biggest names in sports as examples of people who made career decisions not based on money. Your 99 percent argument is based on nothing other than your FEELINGS.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

I will not be buying a PSE this year, but looking forward to the changes and evolution of Dud's branded bows because I'm an avid archer and love to see the new tech. I personally believe Dudley is a class act, and wish him all the best.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Bowman1989 said:


> I said 99% do, you came up with 1 name out if 1600 players. 1 out of 1600 means he makes up 0.06% of the league, so that means 99.64% go for the money. Thanks for proving my point and that you’re bad at math lol.


Brady also has so much doe it doesnt really matter to him anymore. He can play for free until he retires and will easily be better off than 90% of players in the NFL. Cant really compare that to anyone in the archery industry.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Bowman1989 said:


> I said 99% do, you came up with 1 name out if 1600 players. 1 out of 1600 means he makes up 0.06% of the league, so that means 99.64% go for the money. Thanks for proving my point and that you’re bad at math lol.


You haven’t proved anything, you’re making up numbers. You want someone to do a bunch of research to disprove a number you pulled out of your rear.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks the Mach 1 is just a color change no diffs otherwise. It's the NTN 33 that's the revised bow. But at 322 max IBO - no thanks. Wow, that's slow. I just don't see that offering being competitive.


----------



## Nate0311 (Jan 8, 2020)

Predator said:


> Looks the Mach 1 is just a color change no diffs otherwise. It's the NTN 33 that's the revised bow. But at 322 max IBO - no thanks. Wow, that's slow. I just don't see that offering being competitive.


It looks pretty sweet though


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I love the bowjunky video where Greg unscrews one of the little kickstand things and then tries over and over, while Dud keeps talking, and can't get it to go back in. It was killing me. Not a good endorsement for the feature. He finally gives up and unscrews the other and just holds the bow the whole time since it can no longer stand free. Then Dud tries to get it back in and can't either. Oops!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Predator said:


> I love the bowjunky video where Greg unscrews one of the little kickstand things and then tries over and over, while Dud keeps talking, and can't get it to go back in. It was killing me. Not a good endorsement for the feature. He finally gives up and unscrews the other and just holds the bow the whole time since it can no longer stand free. Then Dud tries to get it back in and can't either. Oops!


you should test shoot both bows Mach 1 and aluminum one ...I would be very curious on your thoughts of them


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bigbucks170 said:


> you should test shoot both bows Mach 1 and aluminum one ...I would be very curious on your thoughts of them


Haven't had my hands on a Mach 1 yet but intend to at some point - looks like a great bow - couldn’t care less if it's a nock on version. A 322 IBO hunting bow hold zero interest for me so I'm not sure if I'll even shoot it.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Predator said:


> Haven't had my hands on a Mach 1 yet but intend to at some point - looks like a great bow - could care less if it's a nock on version. A 322 IBO hunting bow hold zero interest for me so I'm not sure if I'll even shoot it.


We are all about to see first hand the power of marketing in time Dud will have an entire army of followers preaching why 322 is better and speed does not matter


----------



## NotDylan (May 4, 2014)

Predator said:


> bigbucks170 said:
> 
> 
> > you should test shoot both bows Mach 1 and aluminum one ...I would be very curious on your thoughts of them
> ...


I shot one a few weeks ago and again last Monday, it is a sweet shooting bow.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I think it's coming in real world speeds a little hotter then that

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swfinney (Feb 10, 2019)

The thing I have seen so far with the nxt bows is the IBOs are very understated and closer to actual numbers a shooter will produce. 

Where as bow companies love to say "350 ibo" when you put a 350 grain arrow on it with a 29 inch draw it shoots 280. 

So the variation will be less extreme. Archery supplies on YouTube did some chronoing last month. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Been wanting 2 berger holes in a hunting bow for alooooong time. Nice! I am sure he will continue to innovate. Dud is the Man!


----------



## xring1252 (Jan 7, 2020)

Well now we know PSE must have made a big push for him


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

soldierarcher said:


> Been wanting 2 berger holes in a hunting bow for alooooong time. Nice! I am sure he will continue to innovate. Dud is the Man!


Heck yeah - could you imagine Dudley innovation matched with APA. Dud probably wouldn’t want to move to Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

conservewild said:


> We are all about to see first hand the power of marketing in time Dud will have an entire army of followers preaching why 322 is better and speed does not matter


Lol - PSE has built some burners that Dud may improve upon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mxorr213 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bear ?


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

It’s truly amazing all the haters out there that are just doom and gloom all day everyday.

For everyone else, here is a good video where he explains the bow in a little more detail.


----------



## cmt1211 (Jan 10, 2020)

competition archer on team hoyt….avid hunter and is often a guest on jre


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

NYyotekiller said:


> It’s truly amazing all the haters out there that are just doom and gloom all day everyday.
> 
> For everyone else, here is a good video where he explains the bow in a little more detail.


The look like chill series Mathews with evo cams


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Predator said:


> Haven't had my hands on a Mach 1 yet but intend to at some point - looks like a great bow - couldn’t care less if it's a nock on version. A 322 IBO hunting bow hold zero interest for me so I'm not sure if I'll even shoot it.


from the speed tests Ive seen the Mach 1 is coming in at a 340 plus IBO bow. I think PSE Underrated the speeds so noone could complain about their bow NOT making IBO at any draw length.
But who would ever do that? Obviously Obsession threads come to mind, but Ive read the same about Hoyts, Elites, Xpedtions, and name any other brand...

smart in my opinion


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

sambone said:


> from the speed tests Ive seen the Mach 1 is coming in at a 340 plus IBO bow. I think PSE Underrated the speeds so noone could complain about their bow NOT making IBO at any draw length.
> But who would ever do that? Obviously Obsession threads come to mind, but Ive read the same about Hoyts, Elites, Xpedtions, and name any other brand...
> 
> smart in my opinion


I’ve heard the same on the Mach 1 (looks like a great bow btw) but not sure about the others.

Here’s the thing - when has PSE been accused of inflating speeds? Maybe once on an ultra performance speed bow. Other than that they’ve never been accused and have pretty much always hit their numbers (I’ve owned more than a handful - all hit numbers). So why would they feel they need to underrate their speeds? Makes no sense to me. Solution to a problem that didn’t exist in the first place and has now caused another problem with all the guys who walk into a shop and look at IBO on the tags and use that as a key factor in their decision (happens a LOT).


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

sambone said:


> from the speed tests Ive seen the Mach 1 is coming in at a 340 plus IBO bow. I think PSE Underrated the speeds so noone could complain about their bow NOT making IBO at any draw length.
> But who would ever do that? Obviously Obsession threads come to mind, but Ive read the same about Hoyts, Elites, Xpedtions, and name any other brand...
> 
> smart in my opinion


That's exactly what would deter me from buying one.
I know what a 340 bow draw cycle feels like compared to a 322. 

If it says 322 ibo, I expect it to feel like it.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

frog gigger said:


> sambone said:
> 
> 
> > from the speed tests Ive seen the Mach 1 is coming in at a 340 plus IBO bow. I think PSE Underrated the speeds so noone could complain about their bow NOT making IBO at any draw length.
> ...


 the 322 feels like a 340 10lbs less oh wait why not just shoot the 340 10lbs less


----------



## kseniuk (Sep 1, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> It’s truly amazing all the haters out there that are just doom and gloom all day everyday.
> 
> For everyone else, here is a good video where he explains the bow in a little more detail.


What brand of stabilizer is that on his new bow?


----------



## Berzerker9 (Aug 14, 2013)

Doinker stab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

sambone said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't had my hands on a Mach 1 yet but intend to at some point - looks like a great bow - couldn’t care less if it's a nock on version. A 322 IBO hunting bow hold zero interest for me so I'm not sure if I'll even shoot it.
> ...


To be fair, everyone knows elites are slow. Thats why my synergy is nicknamed the slowergy.


----------



## Brenden23 (Jan 9, 2020)

MNarrow said:


> Great first post!


Thanks!


----------



## Diver160651 (Sep 24, 2019)

So trade IBO for longer brace height? Might it translate into an easier to shoot bow? Just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

Im not into buying signature series equipment but i enjoy his videos. I watched that interview last night and i really like the bow with his subtle changes. The OD riser with elevated looks nice imo..


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

"Next week. Dudley switches from Traeger to the George Foreman grills after sharing a burger with George and shadow boxing"


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

Predator said:


> I love the bowjunky video where Greg unscrews one of the little kickstand things and then tries over and over, while Dud keeps talking, and can't get it to go back in. It was killing me. Not a good endorsement for the feature. He finally gives up and unscrews the other and just holds the bow the whole time since it can no longer stand free. Then Dud tries to get it back in and can't either. Oops!


Yup, that was too funny. That design of stand has been done and failed, how many times have I had a bullhead on in spring, put the bow down on soft spring ground and the bow fall forward sending the bullhead through my blind!!! Think Dud's a great ambassador for archery but don't throw all this gimmicky crap on bows we are bombarded with that in the industry already.


----------



## 1 2 NV (Oct 7, 2016)

Ive watched videos of PSE partnering with Dudley and 2 other videos 1 on 1 with Dudley. Wow, that guy is a great ambassador for archery.
Hes got some big goals that should easily be attainable with his visions. 
Big props to John Dudley for being an outstanding guy.
Big props to PSE and Shepley for allowing Dudley creative freedoms for PSEs future, Dudleys future and archerys future.


----------



## Northern (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not really into buying signature series equipment either but I make an exception for Dudley because he puts out so much free educational content. I feel like he is worth supporting. That being said, I'm not sure I'm ready for a bow with so much flow green.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

kseniuk said:


> What brand of stabilizer is that on his new bow?


John is going to start making his own stabilizers. The ones I have seen all look great and work well.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

conservewild said:


> We are all about to see first hand the power of marketing in time Dud will have an entire army of followers preaching why 322 is better and speed does not matter


For what it is worth Dudley has never been a guy that is all about speed. He has mentioned multiple times that as bows get faster he shoots heavier arrows. He said is sweet spot for speed is around 280. This is going off of memory.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

The stand thing doesn't make a lot of sense to me but maybe I don't shoot enough. When would you use it? Seems like a pain to screw in and out those things.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

kseniuk said:


> What brand of stabilizer is that on his new bow?


great person.He is 
great for archery.
my hats off to him and his family!


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

maxx98 said:


> The stand thing doesn't make a lot of sense to me but maybe I don't shoot enough. When would you use it? Seems like a pain to screw in and out those things.


on the range, in a blind, an event like the TAC would all be places where it would come in handy


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

great person.He is 
great for archery.
my hats off to him and his family!


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

4IDARCHER said:


> John is going to start making his own stabilizers. The ones I have seen all look great and work well.


He is working with Doinker


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't care if Dudley is making more money in the switch (and it seems pretty crazy to me to get down on a guy for taking a better paying job like that's somehow a bad thing), but it seems pretty clear from the video from ATA (and his past work with podcasts, products, etc) that he's pretty passionate about designing better bows. I think it's neat that PSE is letting a guy with that much breadth of archery experience at high levels of both hunting and target shooting have design input. The closer you are to your customer, especially the ones with a high level of experience, the better your products are going to be. Dudley has always said (it's in the intro for every single podcast he ever put out and probably the youtube stuff too) that he's making stuff to help ALL archers become better at shooting and maintaining their gear, regardless of what brand they shoot, so I don't know why everyone is making such a big deal about what company he chooses to work with.

All that said, the Carbon Air Stealth Mach 1, Nock On version or not, is possibly the ugliest bow of all time. I HOPE we can at least all agree on that  Bless it's heart, for you southerners, or "that's different" for my MN scandahoovians.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Leaves said:


> on the range, in a blind, an event like the TAC would all be places where it would come in handy


Ya but are you going to unscrew the stand before you shoot or do you shoot with it on?


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> Ya but are you going to unscrew the stand before you shoot or do you shoot with it on?


The idea is to shoot with it on I think


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

maxx98 said:


> Ya but are you going to unscrew the stand before you shoot or do you shoot with it on?


With the light weight riser mount stand I don't see why you would have to remove it to shoot. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Boxerboxer said:


> All that said, the Carbon Air Stealth Mach 1, Nock On version or not, is possibly the ugliest bow of all time. I HOPE we can at least all agree on that  Bless it's heart, for you southerners, or "that's different" for my MN scandahoovians.


Maybe not the prettiest of all time, but definitely not the ugliest. Not even the ugliest this year, check out Obsessions 2020's. I thought the 16 and 17 carbon air's were uglier and I owned one of those too, haha.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Red Eye 81 said:


> Maybe not the prettiest of all time, but definitely not the ugliest. Not even the ugliest this year, check out Obsessions 2020's. I thought the 16 and 17 carbon air's were uglier and I owned one of those too, haha.


All the Carbon Airs look way too much like Accubows to me. I don't hate ALL the 2020 obsessions but the ones where the riser does that weird S-curve thing are pretty bad. Still stand by what I said about the 2020 Mach 1 though.

Disclaimer: I'm sure all these bows shoot great and I would have no problem hunting with them, but this is general archery discussion, and when in Rome...


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Boxerboxer said:


> With the light weight riser mount stand I don't see why you would have to remove it to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I am a bigger guy and hunting out of blinds kind of sucks. It isn't a weight issue. I would worry about nocking into stuff.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

maxx98 said:


> I am a bigger guy and hunting out of blinds kind of sucks. It isn't a weight issue. I would worry about nocking into stuff.


What are you going to knock it into? If you're far enough from the wall to extend your arm with arrow nocked and then draw I'm not sure what would be close enough to it to hang it up on something. I'm clumsy so I could probably find a way, but for most people? I haven't handled it though, so I'm really just speculating. It's all academic since I'm not going to buy one anyway. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

PSE has been great the few years I've been shooting them at listening to what their shooters, reps, employees, etc all say in regards to their bows. They have made quite a bit of changes that I know of simply from feedback from shooters. Sooooooo....that said, and I know folks at PSE read these things, it would be a GREAT idea if you included a mini 1/4" shim kit with your bows.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Boxerboxer said:


> What are you going to knock it into? If you're far enough from the wall to extend your arm with arrow nocked and then draw I'm not sure what would be close enough to it to hang it up on something. I'm clumsy so I could probably find a way, but for most people? I haven't handled it though, so I'm really just speculating. It's all academic since I'm not going to buy one anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Camera tripod, chair, heater, kid, kid crossbow. I don't hunt much from a blind but when I do it is late season with a kid with me.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Boxerboxer said:


> All the Carbon Airs look way too much like Accubows to me. I don't hate ALL the 2020 obsessions but the ones where the riser does that weird S-curve thing are pretty bad. Still stand by what I said about the 2020 Mach 1 though.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm sure all these bows shoot great and I would have no problem hunting with them, but this is general archery discussion, and when in Rome...


No big deal to me, we all have our taste in looks. Some guys like the Obsessions and APA's. They are just not my cup of tea.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

kris87 said:


> sooooooo....that said, and i know folks at pse read these things, it would be a great idea if you included a mini 1/4" shim kit with your bows.


this ^^^


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

mikesmith66 said:


> this ^^^


And a new limb damper that works and doesn't fall out. I've told them that for 3 years, but they seem to toss that one aside. Shim kit, dampers...not expensive, make it happen!


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> And a new limb damper that works and doesn't fall out. I've told them that for 3 years, but they seem to toss that one aside. Shim kit, dampers...not expensive, make it happen!


I switched over to PSE back in February of 2018 and LOVE my hunting and target rig but I’ll admit those stock dampeners leave me scratching my head.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kris87 said:


> And a new limb damper that works and doesn't fall out. I've told them that for 3 years, but they seem to toss that one aside. Shim kit, dampers...not expensive, make it happen!


What are you using that you like?


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Kris87 said:


> And a new limb damper that works and doesn't fall out. I've told them that for 3 years, but they seem to toss that one aside. Shim kit, dampers...not expensive, make it happen!


I would be thrilled if they just stopped with the dampeners altogether and threw in few shims haha. 

trial153 - The Limbsaver Twistlock work well in the Evolve bows I have had.


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does it just look like me, or does the carbon arc look like a cheap toy next to the aluminum one?

I have not shot either, but if I had to choose without firing, I had the aluminum one without thinking twice. I think they have taken great care in their design and construction.

It is only a personal opinion, that nobody bothers. I have an old PSE Mach 5, with which I made my best runs. With him I achieved my personal record FITA.

FITA (outdoors) = 1327 points

90m = 315
70m = 329
50m = 334
30m = 349

Obviously I am not a great shooter, but for me it is enough to be able to be between 1300-1320 points in practically all FITA outdoor rounds with an arc of about 30 years.
I hope PSE does great things onwards.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

trial153 said:


> What are you using that you like?


The Axion harmonic dampers like the ones that were in some Mathews bows work the best, but they're expensive and on the heavy side. I've also used the Axion low pro's with good results. The twistlox probably work fine as well, but I don't have personal experience with them in the PSE's, only Hoyts. 

Basically anything except the little dinky things that currently come in them.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kris87 said:


> The Axion harmonic dampers like the ones that were in some Mathews bows work the best, but they're expensive and on the heavy side. I've also used the Axion low pro's with good results. The twistlox probably work fine as well, but I don't have personal experience with them in the PSE's, only Hoyts.
> 
> Basically anything except the little dinky things that currently come in them.


I am not interested in adding more weight. The bow doesnt have a vibrations with or with out them, so i might as well leave them out.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

PSE taking on Dudley sure has people talking about their bows. Good move PSE.

I think JD will bring some great ideas to their line up.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

And people say marketing is a waste. Hogwash! Any publicity is good publicity!


----------



## alexandraB (Jan 9, 2020)

He is going to PSE


----------



## FISHAWNEGO (Oct 7, 2019)

Kris87 said:


> And a new limb damper that works and doesn't fall out. I've told them that for 3 years, but they seem to toss that one aside. Shim kit, dampers...not expensive, make it happen!


100%


----------



## FISHAWNEGO (Oct 7, 2019)

alexandraB said:


> He is going to PSE


they just busted out a whole bunch of flow green!


----------



## D Camblin (Feb 25, 2013)

he's a shooter


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

trial153 said:


> I am not interested in adding more weight. The bow doesnt have a vibrations with or with out them, so i might as well leave them out.
> Thanks for the help!


i use bowjax in mine, they work great also. i really like the old school "X" looking ones the best.
they are light and fit super snug.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

V-TRAIN said:


> i use bowjax in mine, they work great also. i really like the old school "X" looking ones the best.
> they are light and fit super snug.


Thanks!


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

V-TRAIN said:


> i use bowjax in mine, they work great also. i really like the old school "X" looking ones the best.
> they are light and fit super snug.


Hey, what's with all this archers helping archers BS?? Can we please get back to bickering with strangers?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

alexandraB said:


> He is going to PSE


Great reply.
With your post count at 10 you're halfway to the classifieds. :thumbs_up


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

77chevy said:


> "Next week. Dudley switches from Traeger to the George Foreman grills after sharing a burger with George and shadow boxing"


Lil' sour?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> You can tell Dud has been off his training regiment. Dude looks heavier than I have ever seen! This is coming from a guy that has put on 15 since Thanksgiving.
> 
> I like Dudley a lot. He provides great info and seems like a good guy.
> 
> My biggest complaint is he lives 30 minutes from me but the guy travels all over the country doing archery stuff for everyone and never does a thing here in Iowa. Haven't seen him at a shoot, do a seminar, etc.



You’ll either have to scratch him a check or have social media notoriety that he can use to expand his “brand” ......


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

Watching all the videos both from Dudley and the pigman they are talking about how Pete is back and that is why they are there. No arguing that Pete is a legend but hasntbhe been back for quite some time and hasn't PSE been making quality again for at least a decade? This is a real question because I'm confused. They have made it seem like Pete just came back this year.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## heelerdog (Nov 5, 2005)

I can see the reason I lost interest in the vast majority of this site is very much alive and well. The haterade flows freely being consumed by the self absorbed self important.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Halpenny said:


> Watching all the videos both from Dudley and the pigman they are talking about how Pete is back and that is why they are there. No arguing that Pete is a legend but hasntbhe been back for quite some time and hasn't PSE been making quality again for at least a decade? This is a real question because I'm confused. They have made it seem like Pete just came back this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 Pete and PSE are good but nothing like they will be with Dudley PSE will be in their hayday now that they have him putting revolutionary green strings on their bows.


----------



## digsafe (Jan 4, 2018)

I like the guy, like his videos and own his Nockon2. I think he will do great! But I just despise the color green on my bow.
Also I’m no fashion buff but having a big announcement I would’ve imagined him wearing some sort of pse/nockon swag. That dude has gained a lot of weight but hasn’t bought any bigger shirts. His seams are bursting at the buttons lol.


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

Love the the above and totally agree!!


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Watched the vid, awesome. One thing I really liked was the flattened out shelf. I've been saying for years why the heck doesn't Hoyt give more room for a drop away launcher to lay flat on the shelf when it falls. i always got to set rest higher than I want to initially. why do they need such a steep V, just stupid. Hoyt should have listened to Dudley on that lol.
I also wished he asked him about his future PSE future hunting plans.


----------



## mrcreatine4 (Oct 14, 2017)

He went to pse, Pete worked with him in incorperating ideas into a bow, theres a movie from lancaster acrchery ,interviewing him. If you go on pse's website, for 2020 bows his Nock on models are on there


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> John is going to start making his own stabilizers. The ones I have seen all look great and work well.


Are they going to offer them in lizard crap green also?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Gruder said:


> Watched the vid, awesome. One thing I really liked was the flattened out shelf. I've been saying for years why the heck doesn't Hoyt give more room for a drop away launcher to lay flat on the shelf when it falls. i always got to set rest higher than I want to initially. why do they need such a steep V, just stupid. Hoyt should have listened to Dudley on that lol.
> I also wished he asked him about his future PSE future hunting plans.


PSE has had a flatter shelf for awhile now, that’s nothing new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> PSE has had a flatter shelf for awhile now, that’s nothing new
> I didn't know that Shane, I don't get out much. There were times when I felt like taking a dremel to the sides of the shelf to carve out room for the launcher.
> I also liked the arrow groove at the front of the shelf to hold arrow centered while cocking rest.


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel these guys go with the money, no matter who it is! For me personally I don’t buy bows based off who else shoots them. There will be Dudley fan boys switching over for sure. But I don’t see it putting Hoyt in trouble. In a few years he will switch again.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

LONG RANGE said:


> I feel these guys go with the money, no matter who it is! For me personally I don’t buy bows based off who else shoots them. There will be Dudley fan boys switching over for sure. But I don’t see it putting Hoyt in trouble. In a few years he will switch again.


as much of a good guy as Dudley is you are correct the Nock on bow if we are honest with ourselves proves this not a real desire to design something but simply wanted to get something out this year hopefully he can do better with more time in future years but the launch was a miss IMO. If we want to be truly honest it looks like a budget bow. I truly do believe him when he says he wants to offer free clinics etc but at the end of the day PSE offered him a bigger piece of the pie for his own series bow with more ability to promote it. That is not to say he is not passionate about promoting archery obviously he is all of that is awesome but we all need to feed our families.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone that promotes archery in a positive way and has a following like he does is a plus for archery in general and PSE. He’s a marketing tool that PSE will capitalize on now. He’s not an engineer, so I’m quite sure the engineers are safe with their jobs. After all, they developed the Evolve cams, which are outstanding. 

I really like the direction PSE has been headed prior to Dudley. This will just make that direction apparent to many more out there that never considered looking at PSE. 

Good times for them and respect to both for their passion for the sport. 

Nock On, no matter what you shoot [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Agree 100%. I like good people and the Dud seems like that to me. No way I'm buying a PSE anytime soon I'm still breaking in my Helix Ultra and plan on shooting that for years but I'm rooting for the Dud that he comes up with ideas and improvements and continues to be encouraging and influential to new and older archers alike for years to come.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like Joe Rogan has himself a new bow


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

MNarrow said:


> Looks like Joe Rogan has himself a new bow



Yep, looks like Joe will be shooting PSE.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Anyone that promotes archery in a positive way and has a following like he does is a plus for archery in general and PSE. He’s a marketing tool that PSE will capitalize on now. He’s not an engineer, so I’m quite sure the engineers are safe with their jobs. After all, they developed the Evolve cams, which are outstanding.
> 
> I really like the direction PSE has been headed prior to Dudley. This will just make that direction apparent to many more out there that never considered looking at PSE.
> 
> ...


Ya, sounds like Dud will be giving input to the engineers based on his knowledge and essentially crowdsourcing the design of new bows by getting input direct from users. Then he can evaluate the feedback and boil it down for engineers. Nice, i do like that. I wish Mathews would do that by building more 33-34" bows.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I sure hope Dudley doesnt give direction to PSE, considering the some of the Hoyts over the years that he talked up were...Duds. yet according to him they were the best.
If thats the direction for PSE then its a bad thing.
The best thing for PSE is let Dudley put his green stickers on a bow and some snot green strings and call it nock on. Let the Engineers do the designing and Dudley do some marketing( not the first word that comes to mind, but anyway). Thats what they are both experts at.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

trial153 said:


> I sure hope Dudley doesnt give direction to PSE, considering the some of the Hoyts over the years that he talked up were...Duds. yet according to him they were the best.
> If thats the direction for PSE then its a bad thing.
> The best thing for PSE is let Dudley put his green stickers on a bow and some snot green strings and call it nock on. Let the Engineers do the designing and Dudley do some marketing( not the first word that comes to mind, but anyway). Thats what they are both experts at.


Clearly he has already given lots of direction in a very minimal time, the upgrades on his bow are awesome. I’m sure he will have a total overhaul next year and it will be glorious. The bows he hyped for Hoyt might not have fit you the way they did him. He was a huge DFX cam fan. I liked it with the limb stop. I feel like the RX-3 may be the best bow built....for me. We will see how it goes. I can’t wait to shoot one of his bows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Prime#1 said:


> Clearly he has already given lots of direction in a very minimal time, the upgrades on his bow are awesome. I’m sure he will have a total overhaul next year and it will be glorious. The bows he hyped for Hoyt might not have fit you the way they did him. He was a huge DFX cam fan. I liked it with the limb stop. I feel like the RX-3 may be the best bow built....for me. We will see how it goes. I can’t wait to shoot one of his bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A stablizer hole and color scheme is lot of direction. Your easy to please. Nock on buddy...


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

trial153 said:


> A stablizer hole and color scheme is lot of direction. Your easy to please. Nock on buddy...


Stabilizer hole? That’s it? What about the holes for an integrated bow stand? Plus he removed all those holes for sight placement that aren’t needed at all. Added a rest hole. Dud literally had less than a year to throw this thing together...of course he couldn’t accomplish much. Just hold on to your seat because John Dudley is going to set the world on fire. He has already done it with his releases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

digsafe said:


> I like the guy, like his videos and own his Nockon2. I think he will do great! But I just despise the color green on my bow.
> Also I’m no fashion buff but having a big announcement I would’ve imagined him wearing some sort of pse/nockon swag. That dude has gained a lot of weight but hasn’t bought any bigger shirts. His seams are bursting at the buttons lol.


The guy gained some weight, big deal.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Dont think he even had a year? Why people have so many problems with Dudley is crazy. If Lee or Tiffany pimp a mathews no one says anything and they dont do anything with trying to help bowhunters like dudley does with his podcasts.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

ProXXX said:


> Dont think he even had a year? Why people have so many problems with Dudley is crazy. If Lee or Tiffany pimp a mathews no one says anything and they dont do anything with trying to help bowhunters like dudley does with his podcasts.


My point exactly. And this is calm compared to hunting a huge buck in an area. We are so fractured as a archery/bow hunting community it’s sickening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEVIAT3D (Jan 13, 2020)

Pse


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

The Drury brothers did wonders for PSE after partnering with them on the Dream Season line up. Ironically they first approached Hoyt about the idea and Hoyt said no. IMO Hoyt has an ongoing track record of making bad business decisions. They have also had lots of internal trouble and from what the dealers tell me it seems to be harder to move their product every year and their customer service is worse than ever.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Prime#1 said:


> Stabilizer hole? That’s it? What about the holes for an integrated bow stand? Plus he removed all those holes for sight placement that aren’t needed at all. Added a rest hole. Dud literally had less than a year to throw this thing together...of course he couldn’t accomplish much. Just hold on to your seat because John Dudley is going to set the world on fire. He has already done it with his releases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know how silly you sound?


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

1faith said:


> The Drury brothers did wonders for PSE after partnering with them on the Dream Season line up. Ironically they first approached Hoyt about the idea and Hoyt said no. IMO Hoyt has an ongoing track record of making bad business decisions. They have also had lots of internal trouble and from what the dealers tell me it seems to be harder to move their product every year and their customer service is worse than ever.


Hoyt needs a front office overhaul for sure. And in a bad way. The RX-3 will be my last purchase from them until something big time happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Do you know how silly you sound?


This is not the forum to have an escalated conversation. I like AT too much to get banned for degrading you in any way. What would that accomplish anyway? There is nothing wrong with being excited for Dudley. He has earned every centimeter of credibility he gets. All he is trying to do is increase popularity and interest in archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Prime#1 said:


> This is not the forum to have an escalated conversation. I like AT too much to get banned for degrading you in any way. What would that accomplish anyway? There is nothing wrong with being excited for Dudley. He has earned every centimeter of credibility he gets. All he is trying to do is increase popularity and interest in archery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then say that instead of trying to tout two less sight holes as being a substantial contribution to a bow that was already designed, and released. Being candid never hurt anything except feelings. 
Archery needs more substance and less smoke and mirrors marketing.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Then say that instead of trying to tout two less sight holes as being a substantial contribution to a bow that was already designed, and released. Being candid never hurt anything except feelings.
> Archery needs more substance and less smoke and mirrors marketing.


Archery needs every ounce of exposure it can muster. If Dudley gets even 1 more person involved solely because of his marketing strategies then the “smoke and mirrors” are worth it. His release system works. Definitely not smoke and mirrors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Prime#1 said:


> Archery needs every ounce of exposure it can muster. If Dudley gets even 1 more person involved solely because of his marketing strategies then the “smoke and mirrors” are worth it. His release system works. Definitely not smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what release did he make ?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

trial153 said:


> Do you know how silly you sound?


Why does he sound silly?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Jeremy K said:


> Exactly what release did he make ?


I think he’s talking about the nock 2 it or at least altered an existing and made changes. Either way it’s highly sought after and sells out in short time everytime it’s available. He also had a hand in the silver back which pretty much made everybody forget what an evolution was. The 2 smooth was a hit so much they have designed their new hinge to have the separately set speed and click sears.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> Why does he sound silly?


Because the Dudley contributions he listed. Not a single one of them add any substance. 
The truth of the matter is he didnt even list the most important one. The one feature on the nock on versions that will account for more additional sales then all the other " contributions " combined is the addion of Sitka subalpine. 
I will give him that, bringing that to PSE table will be a bonus especially when and if they expand the finish options on other bows to include it.


----------



## mikear (Nov 6, 2015)

zekezoe said:


> The guy gained some weight, big deal.


Hard not to when you rep Traeger. 

Good for Dudley! He has taught a lot of regular joes , including me, the ins and outs of archery. I’m a better archer/hunter because of it. It’s easy for me to filter out the sales-pitchy stuff and only grasp the meat and potatoes of his message. I could care less whose pro-staff he is on.

If folks don’t like him, so be it. Maybe they should go make an impact like he has for the sport they “enjoy” so much. 

Dudley’s info is worth what you pay for it.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

go to you tube and call up ATA 2020, i believe i saw he is going to PSE but i maybe wrong


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

henryw said:


> go to you tube and call up ATA 2020, i believe i saw he is going to PSE but i maybe wrong


You're late to the party, but your info is correct 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

This thang gets better and better. All I can say is. What other archer has brought more new shooters into the sport , teaches more (for free) , have a line of releases that sells out every time they are put on, helped design a sight, have an archery online store, gives instruction on how to tune a bow, kill a deer and then cook the deer .”Nock to Fork”, for the ones that don’t know, won world championships, gold medals ,a world sought after coach, record holder and on and on and on. How can a person not say the guy hasn’t “earned” his reputation and is very deserving of his place right now? Shooting in the backyard on Sunday isn’t enough to talk down a man like Dudley, period.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Centerpoint said:


> This thang gets better and better. All I can say is. What other archer has brought more new shooters into the sport , teaches more (for free) , have a line of releases that sells out every time they are put on, helped design a sight, have an archery online store, gives instruction on how to tune a bow, kill a deer and then cook the deer .”Nock to Fork”, for the ones that don’t know, won world championships, gold medals ,a world sought after coach, record holder and on and on and on. How can a person not say the guy hasn’t “earned” his reputation and is very deserving of his place right now? Shooting in the backyard on Sunday isn’t enough to talk down a man like Dudley, period.


Share the exact same view. But it’s time to let it rest. People are going to hate regardless because they don’t like “fan boys”. I hate that term. Nobody is a freaking “FAN BOY”. People like certain products and that’s it. Just because there is a difference in opinion, it does not warrant somebody degrading another because of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Prime#1 said:


> Share the exact same view. But it’s time to let it rest. People are going to hate regardless because they don’t like “fan boys”. I hate that term. Nobody is a freaking “FAN BOY”. People like certain products and that’s it. Just because there is a difference in opinion, it does not warrant somebody degrading another because of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so with you on this. I don't care what anyone shoots but it completely blows my mind that so many people will bash and degrade people because they look up to someone or appreciate the effort that someone has made to help in archery.


----------



## pnw-bowhunter (Dec 25, 2019)

It is shocking how many people here spew vitriol for anyone in archery who has become popular. It seems like the “this is my club and i dont want new members” mentality. 

I hate to break it to you but yall are going to die off soon and archery will then be 100% run and supported by people who grew up with the internet. The newer generation of archers was raised with the entire collective knowledge of humanity at their fingertips and they both appreciate learning and change, and embrace teachers like Dudley who are giving away knowledge for free to grow the sport. 

I am 40, so i fall right im between yall. I remember the world before the internet but i also had web access back in high school. 

This change you all hate, its not going anywhere.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

pabuck said:


> Since I’m so ignorant, riddle me this: Why does every archery tournament have an amateur class in addition to the pro class?
> 
> Last time I checked, every PGA event is Pro’s only.
> 
> ...


Jesus ERIC its hard to know where your ignorant starts and your question begins. You answered the OPA question yourself.... EVERY other tournament, the idea of OPA was to do it differently and better using Pros as the guinea pigs but you are too smart for that kind of strategy. 

It wasn't failing until clowns like you started calling sponsors demanding you be able to shoot.... then the sponsors leveraged the OPA and you where let in and see how that's worked out? 

To answer the only decent actual question you asked.... In the history of this sport paying 1 person a HUGE check to win has NEVER, ever contributed to the growth of the sport or even the event. and before you put down the hoe hoes and my dew to spew your ignant venom... paying $50K in vegas effected the growth % of the event ZERO. The % of growth in Vegas for years leading up to the $50k payout for 1st changed NO%. 

G to the P


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

bigGP said:


> Jesus ERIC its hard to know where your ignorant starts and your question begins. You answered the OPA question yourself.... EVERY other tournament, the idea of OPA was to do it differently and better using Pros as the guinea pigs but you are too smart for that kind of strategy.
> 
> It wasn't failing until clowns like you started calling sponsors demanding you be able to shoot.... then the sponsors leveraged the OPA and you where let in and see how that's worked out?
> 
> ...


You’re right, I’m done with the sport. Wish you guys the best of luck and hope the sport will continue to grow. You won’t hear from me and I apologize to you, Levi and anyone else I have offended with my comments.

The OPA is a tremendous event and I hope it grows each year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

typical AT, panties in a WAD, and wine about everything

happy for John, he deserves a big money contract, F everything else


----------



## swfinney (Feb 10, 2019)

pnw-bowhunter said:


> It is shocking how many people here spew vitriol for anyone in archery who has become popular. It seems like the “this is my club and i dont want new members” mentality.
> 
> I hate to break it to you but yall are going to die off soon and archery will then be 100% run and supported by people who grew up with the internet. The newer generation of archers was raised with the entire collective knowledge of humanity at their fingertips and they both appreciate learning and change, and embrace teachers like Dudley who are giving away knowledge for free to grow the sport.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'm a late onset archer and hunter and I learned 90% of everything I know from the internet. It's a great took when used correctly. Knowledge should be shared and those that share are often demonized by those who "earned it over years". Well for those of us who dident have parents to teach them or start them we start from ground zero are age 28 and want to be up to speed FAST. If I took 10 years to learn it would be terrible at my age. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## joelsuff (Jan 21, 2020)

Who cares....


----------



## Thaddeous (May 17, 2019)

Centerpoint said:


> This thang gets better and better. All I can say is. What other archer has brought more new shooters into the sport , teaches more (for free) , have a line of releases that sells out every time they are put on, helped design a sight, have an archery online store, gives instruction on how to tune a bow, kill a deer and then cook the deer .”Nock to Fork”, for the ones that don’t know, won world championships, gold medals ,a world sought after coach, record holder and on and on and on. How can a person not say the guy hasn’t “earned” his reputation and is very deserving of his place right now? Shooting in the backyard on Sunday isn’t enough to talk down a man like Dudley, period.


Amen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

